# Aborto: cosa ne pensate?



## 7vinte (19 Maggio 2019)

Cosa ne pensate dell'aborto? Favorevoli o contrari (tranne da particolari)? Io, sono decisamente contrario. Votate il sondaggio!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Cosa ne pensate dell'aborto? Favorevoli o contrari (tranne da particolari)? Io, sono decisamente contrario. Votate il sondaggio!



Fondamentalmente è un omicidio che - per sentirci a posto con la coscienza - chiamiamo con altro nome o ci lanciamo in dissertazioni biologico-giuridiche sul momento in cui il feto possa essere considerato essere umano a tutti gli effetti (dato che se non c'è un essere umano soggetto di diritto non ci può essere omicidio)...

Sarei fondamentalmente contrario, tranne nei casi di aborto terapeutico ovvero quando c'è un pericolo di vita per la madre...


----------



## 7vinte (19 Maggio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Fondamentalmente è un omicidio che - per sentirci a posto con la coscienza - chiamiamo con altro nome o ci lanciamo in dissertazioni biologico-giuridiche sul momento in cui il feto possa essere considerato essere umano a tutti gli effetti (dato che se non c'è un essere umano soggetto di diritto non ci può essere omicidio)...
> 
> Sarei fondamentalmente contrario, tranne nei casi di aborto terapeutico ovvero quando c'è un pericolo di vita per la madre...



Concordo su tutto. Vota il sondaggio


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Cosa ne pensate dell'aborto? Favorevoli o contrari (tranne da particolari)? Io, sono decisamente contrario. Votate il sondaggio!



In linea generale sono contrario ma ho votato per favorevole perchè ci sono troppi casi particolari.
Un figlio non bisogna anche farlo ma poi anche saperlo crescere.
E purtroppo anche due nemici possono fare figli...


----------



## 7vinte (19 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In linea generale sono contrario ma ho votato per favorevole perchè ci sono troppi casi particolari.
> Un figlio non bisogna anche farlo ma poi anche saperlo crescere.
> E purtroppo anche due nemici possono fare figli...



Per quello penso all'accordo per l'adozione alla nascita. Il bimbo non ha colpe


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Per quello penso all'accordo per l'adozione alla nascita. Il bimbo non ha colpe



I bambini sono sempre le vittime.
A volte , sbagliando, si pensa che nelle prime fasi della vita vada bene tutto purchè non ci siano liti nella coppia.
Nulla di più sbagliato : la normalità sarebbe che il bambino respirasse amore e non dovesse pagare assenze o mancanze.
Ecco, forse per questo ho votato favorevole.
Genitori sbagliati possono rovinare nuove vite e questo non lo tollero.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Cosa ne pensate dell'aborto? Favorevoli o contrari (tranne da particolari)? Io, sono decisamente contrario. Votate il sondaggio!



ci sono troppi se e ma per dire favorevole o contrario.

dopo quanto? non dopo 7 o 8 mesi, si dopo 1 o 2.
bambino con dei problemi? genitori non pronti?

in generale io voto favorevole, ma con restrizioni.


----------



## juventino (19 Maggio 2019)

Non esiste essere antiabortisti (intendo in senso politico ovviamente, ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole) nel 2019.


----------



## Ema2000 (19 Maggio 2019)

Concordo con chi afferma che l'aborto sia sempre comunque una forma di omicidio, io considero già il feto un individuo a tutti gli effetti,

ma per quanto moralmente contrario, esiste un principio ancora più invalicabile,

ogni donna ha l'assoluto diritto di decidere da sola, se far sviluppare o meno una vita dentro di se,
la collettività non può decidere al suo posto.


----------



## Ema2000 (19 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Concordo con chi afferma che l'aborto sia sempre comunque una forma di omicidio, io considero già il feto un individuo a tutti gli effetti,
> 
> ma per quanto moralmente contrario, esiste un principio ancora più invalicabile,
> 
> ...



PS altro sondaggio in cui non posso votare, essendo convinto antiabortista, ma contemporaneamente convinto fautore del libero arbitrio.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non esiste essere antiabortisti (intendo in senso politico ovviamente, ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole) nel 2019.



.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Concordo con chi afferma che l'aborto sia sempre comunque una forma di omicidio, io considero già il feto un individuo a tutti gli effetti,
> 
> ma per quanto moralmente contrario, esiste un principio ancora più invalicabile,
> 
> ...



Perché una vita dovrebbe prevalere sull'altra


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (19 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Perché una vita dovrebbe prevalere sull'altra



Priorità alle vite che già esistono.
Favorevole con restrizioni, ma le restrizioni sono da affidare alla coscienza individuale.

PS Mi chiedo sempre: come mai tra gli antiabortisti a prescindere prevalgono i cosiddetti "fedeli atei", che del messaggio cristiano prendono solo le parti sull'etica legate a contraccezione, aborto, fine vita e non quella davvero rivoluzionaria "ama il tuo prossimo come te stesso"?


----------



## Simonic (19 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> PS altro sondaggio in cui non posso votare, essendo convinto antiabortista, ma contemporaneamente convinto fautore del libero arbitrio.



Quindi libero arbitrio di... uccidere.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Maggio 2019)

Simonic ha scritto:


> Quindi libero arbitrio di... uccidere.


.


----------



## Ema2000 (19 Maggio 2019)

Simonic ha scritto:


> Quindi libero arbitrio di... uccidere.





7vinte ha scritto:


> .



Non mi aspetto che lo capiate,
è un concetto troppo avanzato per dei fondamentalisti cattolici.
non mi riferisco al concetto di aborto, ma di libero arbitrio, di cui fra l'altro si parla anche nella bibbia.
PS vorrei comunque ricordare che la chiesa accetta il concetto di omicidio.

Comunque non può prevalere il principio che il nostro corpo (e quello che ci cresce) non appartenga esclusivamente alla nostra sfera privata.


----------



## Ema2000 (19 Maggio 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Priorità alle vite che già esistono.
> Favorevole con restrizioni, ma le restrizioni sono da affidare alla coscienza individuale.
> 
> *PS Mi chiedo sempre: come mai tra gli antiabortisti a prescindere prevalgono i cosiddetti "fedeli atei", che del messaggio cristiano prendono solo le parti sull'etica legate a contraccezione, aborto, fine vita e non quella davvero rivoluzionaria "ama il tuo prossimo come te stesso"?*




Mamma mia che macigno hai tirato, è innegabile, per onesta è una cosa che si può estendere a tutti i culti,
si prende sempre la parte che fa più comodo, 
tutti bene o male portano avanti un concetto di amore universale, ma ai praticanti fa quasi sempre più comodo evocare gli aspetti più fondamentalisti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Non mi aspetto che lo capiate,
> è un concetto troppo avanzato per dei fondamentalisti cattolici.
> non mi riferisco al concetto di aborto, ma di libero arbitrio, di cui fra l'altro si parla anche nella bibbia.
> PS vorrei comunque ricordare che la chiesa accetta il concetto di omicidio.
> ...



Hai poco da fare il ganzo con “concetti troppo difficili da capire” e robe simili. Il libero arbitrio non significa il poter fare i propri porci comodi senza pagarne le conseguenze ed essendo pure sovvenzionati dai soldi di chi è contrario e protetti e tutelati dallo Stato.


----------



## juventino (19 Maggio 2019)

Oh ma una persona avrà il diritto di decidere cosa fare del suo corpo (ogni scelta è rispettabilissima)? Dai non è così difficile da capire.


----------



## Ema2000 (19 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Hai poco da fare il ganzo con “concetti troppo difficili da capire” e robe simili. Il libero arbitrio non significa il poter fare i propri porci comodi senza pagarne le conseguenze ed essendo pure sovvenzionati dai soldi di chi è contrario e protetti e tutelati dallo Stato.



Il tuo intervento conferma il mio pensiero e anche quello di [MENTION=2649]kurt hamrin rotterdam[/MENTION] 
stiamo parlando di un aspetto filosofico e morale complicatissimo, nessuno al riguardo può avere certezze assolute,
figurati quanto sono tormentato io a dover scegliere fra i due principi cardini dell'umanità,
il rispetto per la vita e il libero arbitrio, in questo caso in palese conflitto

Tu sventoli cose molto materiali, pagare le conseguenze, perchè? a oggi l'aborto è legale,
poi parli di soldi dei contribuenti... ma ti pare il caso?

sempre più convinto che in questi temi non possano intervenire i fondamentalisti, religiosi,

quelli che troppo spesso si dimenticano che non spetta all'uomo essere giudice e boia,
quello è compito del divino


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2019)

Contrario, eccetto in cause estreme. E qui sono d'accordo con Papa Francesco.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Il tuo intervento conferma il mio pensiero e anche quello di [MENTION=2649]kurt hamrin rotterdam[/MENTION]
> stiamo parlando di un aspetto filosofico e morale complicatissimo, nessuno al riguardo può avere certezze assolute,
> figurati quanto sono tormentato io a dover scegliere fra i due principi cardini dell'umanità,
> il rispetto per la vita e il libero arbitrio, in questo caso in palese conflitto
> ...



Io ho semplicemente detto che uccidere dovrebbe portare a conseguenze, tutto lì. Il libero arbitrio implica anche il pagare le conseguenze delle azioni che si sceglie di compiere. Tra libero arbitrio e rispetto della vita il buon senso dice che la propria libertà finisce dove inizia quella altrui, e questo è il caso visto che vi è di mezzo un’altra persona, cioè il bambino.

Anche perché pure il discorso “priorità alle vite che già esistono” non regge, prima di tutto perché l’aborto è legale anche per futili motivi, una può abortire anche semplicemente perché non ha voglia di mettere su peso e poi dover dimagrire (estremizzo ma è così, volendo una può farlo), in secondo luogo una vita esiste fin dal concepimento, fin dal concepimento c’è un nuovo individuo con un DNA unico e irripetibile.



kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Priorità alle vite che già esistono.
> Favorevole con restrizioni, ma le restrizioni sono da affidare alla coscienza individuale.
> 
> PS Mi chiedo sempre: come mai tra gli antiabortisti a prescindere prevalgono i cosiddetti "fedeli atei", che del messaggio cristiano prendono solo le parti sull'etica legate a contraccezione, aborto, fine vita e non quella davvero rivoluzionaria "ama il tuo prossimo come te stesso"?




Se uno “ama il prossimo suo come se stesso” non uccide un essere umano indifeso come un bambino.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Maggio 2019)

Contrario


----------



## Cantastorie (19 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io ho semplicemente detto che uccidere dovrebbe portare a conseguenze, tutto lì. Il libero arbitrio implica anche il pagare le conseguenze delle azioni che si sceglie di compiere. Tra libero arbitrio e rispetto della vita il buon senso dice che la propria libertà finisce dove inizia quella altrui, e questo è il caso visto che vi è di mezzo un’altra persona, cioè il bambino.
> 
> Anche perché pure il discorso “priorità alle vite che già esistono” non regge, prima di tutto perché l’aborto è legale anche per futili motivi, una può abortire anche semplicemente perché non ha voglia di mettere su peso e poi dover dimagrire (estremizzo ma è così, volendo una può farlo), in secondo luogo una vita esiste fin dal concepimento, fin dal concepimento c’è un nuovo individuo con un DNA unico e irripetibile.


Sembra che tu non voglia considerare che ci sia almeno un'altra vita di mezzo, ovvero quella della gestante. Ribaltando la questione potrei dire che la tua libertà finisce dove inizia quella della gestante.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Maggio 2019)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Sembra che tu non voglia considerare che ci sia almeno un'altra vita di mezzo, ovvero quella della gestante. Ribaltando la questione potrei dire che la tua libertà finisce dove inizia quella della gestante.



Esatto, ci sono due vite e vanno tutelate entrambe, ragione per cui ritengo che, specie laddove non vi è pericolo di vita per la madre, l’aborto dovrebbe essere sanzionato e trattato come un omicidio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Oh ma una persona avrà il diritto di decidere cosa fare del suo corpo (ogni scelta è rispettabilissima)? Dai non è così difficile da capire.



La cosa che non mi va giù dell'aborto sono le conseguenze per la controparte maschile. Tu vuoi il figlio e lei no? Lei può abortire e tu non conti nulla. Tu non vuoi il figlio e lei si? Lei lo tiene e tu non conti nulla uguale e sei obbligato a far fronte a obblighi per legge.


----------



## Cantastorie (19 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto, ci sono due vite e vanno tutelate entrambe, ragione per cui ritengo che, specie laddove non vi e pericolo di vita per la madre, l’aborto dovrebbe essere sanzionato e trattato come un omicidio.



Dissento. La vita non è fatta solo di problemi di salute. Ci sono implicazioni psicologiche che possono essere ben più devastanti. E non solo in caso di gravidanze causate da stupri.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che non mi va giù dell'aborto sono le conseguenze per la controparte maschile. Tu vuoi il figlio e lei no? Lei può abortire e tu non conti nulla. Tu non vuoi il figlio e lei si? Lei lo tiene e tu non conti nulla uguale e sei obbligato a far fronte a obblighi per legge.



Perché il bambino viene considerato quasi (anzi, senza il quasi) una non-persona, una specie di appendice del corpo femminile invece che una vita a se stante, e secondo questa distorta visione è facile capire perché il padre non debba avere voce in capitolo.

Del resto la de-umanizzazione del feto è l’unico modo col quale far passare la liceità dell’aborto e soprattutto inculcarla nelle menti delle persone.



Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Dissento. La vita non è fatta solo di problemi di salute. Ci sono implicazioni psicologiche che possono essere ben più devastanti. E non solo in caso di gravidanze causate da stupri.



Un problema psicologico (come se le madri che abortiscono non ne avessero, come no. Spesso sono quelle che ne hanno di più dopo, perché la coscienza si fa sentire) è risolvibile, spesso, uccidere un bambino invece è una cosa irrimediabile, una volta fatta.


----------



## Ema2000 (19 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io ho semplicemente detto che uccidere dovrebbe portare a conseguenze, tutto lì. Il libero arbitrio implica anche il pagare le conseguenze delle azioni che si sceglie di compiere. Tra libero arbitrio e rispetto della vita il buon senso dice che la propria libertà finisce dove inizia quella altrui, e questo è il caso visto che vi è di mezzo un’altra persona, cioè il bambino.
> 
> Anche perché pure il discorso “priorità alle vite che già esistono” non regge, prima di tutto perché l’aborto è legale anche per futili motivi, una può abortire anche semplicemente perché non ha voglia di mettere su peso e poi dover dimagrire (estremizzo ma è così, volendo una può farlo), in secondo luogo una vita esiste fin dal concepimento, fin dal concepimento c’è un nuovo individuo con un DNA unico e irripetibile.



A me pare che tu e altri non focalizziate la questione,

ripeto io sono contrario all'aborto, a parte forse casi eccezionali, condanno moralmente chi lo applica, sicuramente non è una via cristiana, ma anche per chi ha una morale non religiosa non lo trovo giustificabile,

ma non puoi andare da una donna e dirgli tu non abortisci perchè l'ho deciso io, semplicemente non ne abbiamo il diritto.


----------



## juventino (19 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che non mi va giù dell'aborto sono le conseguenze per la controparte maschile. Tu vuoi il figlio e lei no? Lei può abortire e tu non conti nulla. Tu non vuoi il figlio e lei si? Lei lo tiene e tu non conti nulla uguale e sei obbligato a far fronte a obblighi per legge.



Questo è già un discorso più sensato (seppur molto delicato), ma comunque esula dai deliri della Chieda cattolica.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> A me pare che tu e altri non focalizziate la questione,
> 
> ripeto io sono contrario all'aborto, a parte forse casi eccezionali, condanno moralmente chi lo applica, sicuramente non è una via cristiana, ma anche per chi ha una morale non religiosa non lo trovo giustificabile,
> 
> ma non puoi andare da una donna e dirgli tu non abortisci perchè l'ho deciso io, semplicemente non ne abbiamo il diritto.



L’aborto ci sarebbe sempre, c’era quando era illegale e continuerebbe ad esserci, purtroppo.

Dico solo che:

1. Non è giusto che si possa farlo essendo tutelati dalla Legge.

2. Non è giusto che si costringa anche chi è fermamente contrario a sovvenzionare questa pratica (che per me non ha nulla di diverso dalle pratiche spartane, infatti nei paesi scandinavi l’aborto è stato talmente tanto usato per fini eugenetici che i down non esistono più, in pratica), e quindi ad esserne seppur in una certa misura complice. Chi è favorevole a questa atrocità la paghi di tasca sua, non costringa me a fare lo stesso.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Maggio 2019)

Favorevole


----------



## Ema2000 (19 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che non mi va giù dell'aborto sono le conseguenze per la controparte maschile. Tu vuoi il figlio e lei no? Lei può abortire e tu non conti nulla. Tu non vuoi il figlio e lei si? Lei lo tiene e tu non conti nulla uguale e sei obbligato a far fronte a obblighi per legge.



Che dire? osservazione tutt'altro che banale,
in questo caso la natura non è giusta verso l'uomo,
ma ovviamente prevale sempre il principio che il suo corpo appartiene esclusivamente alla donna.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Che dire? osservazione tutt'altro che banale,
> in questo caso la natura non è giusta verso l'uomo,
> ma ovviamente prevale sempre il principio che il suo corpo appartiene esclusivamente alla donna.



E torniamo sempre lì: se fosse solo il corpo della donna in gioco, il discorso sarebbe diverso. Il punto è che c’è un’altra persona di mezzo, quindi non si può ridurre il tutto a “è il suo corpo”, come se il bambino ne fosse una semplice appendice e non un individuo a se stante, seppur bisognoso della madre per sopravvivere.

A me la legalizzazione dell’aborto pare solo una esaltazione della legge del più forte, della legge di natura più spietata.

Un passo indietro enorme verso una umanità più umana e meno bestiale.


----------



## Ema2000 (19 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’aborto ci sarebbe sempre, c’era quando era illegale e continuerebbe ad esserci, purtroppo.
> 
> Dico solo che:
> 
> ...



Questo è un tuo pensiero, che posso comprendere,
ma non funziona così,
lo stato non è autorizzato a intromettersi sulle scelte etiche individuali delle persone,
ma è obbligato a tutelare sempre lo stato di salute dei suoi cittadini, ciascuno dei quali paga le tue stesse tasse,

Dal momento che una donna decide per il parto è civilmente e anche cristianamente doveroso metterla nella condizione sanitaria migliore.

Sarebbe come chiedere che chi si ammali di cancro al polmone perchè fumatore non venga curato,
idem per gli alcolisti o per chi prende malattie veneree, 
o anche estremizzando per chi si ferisce in un incidente stradale perchè non ha seguito il codice della strada,
non ha semplicemente logica dal punto di vista civilistico.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (19 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io ho semplicemente detto che uccidere dovrebbe portare a conseguenze, tutto lì. Il libero arbitrio implica anche il pagare le conseguenze delle azioni che si sceglie di compiere. Tra libero arbitrio e rispetto della vita il buon senso dice che la propria libertà finisce dove inizia quella altrui, e questo è il caso visto che vi è di mezzo un’altra persona, cioè il bambino.
> 
> Anche perché pure il discorso “priorità alle vite che già esistono” non regge, prima di tutto perché l’aborto è legale anche per futili motivi, una può abortire anche semplicemente perché non ha voglia di mettere su peso e poi dover dimagrire (estremizzo ma è così, volendo una può farlo), in secondo luogo una vita esiste fin dal concepimento, fin dal concepimento c’è un nuovo individuo con un DNA unico e irripetibile.
> 
> ...



Un bambino? Un feto almeno fino a una certa fase non è un bambino. Quale fase? Certamente non è un bambino appena dopo il concepimento (altrimenti si può arrivare fino a tesi come quelle della "dispersione del seme è un grave peccato": se girate un po' per siti "cristiani" c'è da divertirsi). L'aborto è legale nei primi tre mesi.


----------



## Cantastorie (19 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Perché il bambino viene considerato quasi (anzi, senza il quasi) una non-persona, una specie di appendice del corpo femminile invece che una vita a se stante, e secondo questa distorta visione è facile capire perché il padre non debba avere voce in capitolo.
> 
> Del resto la de-umanizzazione del feto è l’unico modo col quale far passare la liceità dell’aborto e soprattutto inculcarla nelle menti delle persone.
> 
> ...



Guarda che non intendevo problemi psicologici "base". Guarda che c'è chi si è ucciso per una gravidanza indesiderata, come c'è chi, in caso non si potesse abortire, probabilmente si suiciderebbe con il feto in grembo. Ma anche tralasciando questo, parlavi di libertà, bene. Un uomo stupra una donna, da questo stupro rimane incinta. Non potrebbe neanche avere la libertà di abortire, perché qualcuno ha deciso per lei che non può farlo e qualcuno, Violando la sua libertà, la ha pure ingravidata e quindi si troverebbe a dover per forza mettere al mondo un figlio, frutto dell'amore di nessuno. Poi dovrebbe gestirsi tutte le complicazioni del dopo. Il figlio poi... Sicuramente un bijoux. Dato in adozione nella speranza che qualcuno poi lo prenda (non è automatico, non è veloce) crescendo con tutti i problemi del caso. Mi fermo, tanto so che chi è contro non cambia idea. Chiediti però cosa penseresti se fossi una donna violentata (tanto risponderai che la penseresti uguale, ma almeno pensaci).


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Maggio 2019)

Favorevolissimo


----------



## Ema2000 (19 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E torniamo sempre lì: se fosse solo il corpo della donna in gioco, il discorso sarebbe diverso. Il punto è che c’è un’altra persona di mezzo, quindi non si può ridurre il tutto a “è il suo corpo”, come se il bambino ne fosse una semplice appendice e non un individuo a se stante, seppur bisognoso della madre per sopravvivere.
> 
> A me la legalizzazione dell’aborto pare solo una esaltazione della legge del più forte, della legge di natura più spietata.
> 
> Un passo indietro enorme verso una umanità più umana e meno bestiale.



Continui a girarci intorno, ma non se ne esce,
io condivido che parli di bambino e non di feto, visto che alcuni abortisti lo usano come giustificazione,
ma la questione non cambia, il portare avanti o meno una gravidanza rientra nei diritti fondamentali di una donna, non può essere altrimenti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Questo è un tuo pensiero, che posso comprendere,
> ma non funziona così,
> lo stato non è autorizzato a intromettersi sulle scelte etiche individuali delle persone,
> ma è obbligato a tutelare sempre lo stato di salute dei suoi cittadini, ciascuno dei quali paga le tue stesse tasse,
> ...



Non credo a quello che leggo, un figlio paragonato ad un tumore o ad un incidente stradale. Pazzesco.

Se vogliamo ragionare seriamente, non può esistere nessun dovere etico da parte dello Stato e della comunità di favorire l’omicidio di una persona indifesa. 

E anche dire che lo Stato non può intromettersi nelle scelte etiche è assurdo, sanzionare penalmente un omicidio o altre atrocità viene già fatto, anche sull’aborto non è che puoi abortire fino al nono mese, proprio perché quello è considerato omicidio anche dallo Stato. Semplicemente ci si è inventati la scappatoia del non voler considerare una persona il feto fino ad un certo punto dello sviluppo, ma ciò non regge, è una scappatoia ipocrita e basta:

1. Prof. Micheline Matthews-Roth, Harvard University Medical School: «Non è corretto dire che i dati biologici non sono decisivi. E’ scientificamente corretto dire che una singola vita umana inizia dal concepimento».


2. Dr. Alfred M. Bongioanni, University of Pennsylvania: «Ho imparato dai miei primi studi di formazione medica che la vita umana inizia al momento del concepimento».

3. Dr. Jerome LeJeune, University of Descartes: «Dopo la fecondazione ha avuto luogo un nuovo essere umano è vnuto in essere. Non è una questione di gusto o di opinione, questo è chiaro dall’evidenza sperimentale. Ogni individuo ha un inizio molto ordinato, al momento del concepimento».

4. Prof. Hymie Gordon, Mayo Clinic: «Da tutti i criteri della biologia molecolare moderna, la vita è presente dal momento del concepimento».

Per me è inconcepibile dire che sia dovere dello Stato e della comunità il mettere chi vuole spezzare una vita umana innocente in condizione di farlo impunemente e senza rischi, non esiste proprio, e chiudo qui il discorso.



Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Continui a girarci intorno, ma non se ne esce,
> io condivido che parli di bambino e non di feto, visto che alcuni abortisti lo usano come giustificazione,
> ma la questione non cambia, il portare avanti o meno una gravidanza rientra nei diritti fondamentali di una donna, non può essere altrimenti.



E invece no, visto che non c’è solo lei ma anche un’altra persona di mezzo, non può esistere nessun diritto naturale ad uccidere un innocente, tale “diritto” è solo un’invenzione artificiale. 

Ma è inutile parlarne.



Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Guarda che non intendevo problemi psicologici "base". Guarda che c'è chi si è ucciso per una gravidanza indesiderata, come c'è chi, in caso non si potesse abortire, probabilmente si suiciderebbe con il feto in grembo. Ma anche tralasciando questo, parlavi di libertà, bene. Un uomo stupra una donna, da questo stupro rimane incinta. Non potrebbe neanche avere la libertà di abortire, perché qualcuno ha deciso per lei che non può farlo e qualcuno, Violando la sua libertà, la ha pure ingravidata e quindi si troverebbe a dover per forza mettere al mondo un figlio, frutto dell'amore di nessuno. Poi dovrebbe gestirsi tutte le complicazioni del dopo. Il figlio poi... Sicuramente un bijoux. Dato in adozione nella speranza che qualcuno poi lo prenda (non è automatico, non è veloce) crescendo con tutti i problemi del caso. Mi fermo, tanto so che chi è contro non cambia idea. Chiediti però cosa penseresti se fossi una donna violentata (tanto risponderai che la penseresti uguale, ma almeno pensaci).



Questa qui è la tattica dei radicali, quella del “caso pietoso”. Tale tattica è stata usata per legalizzare le peggiori storture, e oggi una può abortire anche per non perdersi la vacanza a Forte dei Marmi, se le va. Perciò legalizzare basandosi su alcuni casi pietosi è la cosa più sbagliata che si possa fare, lo insegna la storia. Ma ora la chiudo qui davvero, tanto so per esperienza che non se ne esce.



kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Un bambino? Un feto almeno fino a una certa fase non è un bambino. Quale fase? Certamente non è un bambino appena dopo il concepimento (altrimenti si può arrivare fino a tesi come quelle della "dispersione del seme è un grave peccato": se girate un po' per siti "cristiani" c'è da divertirsi). L'aborto è legale nei primi tre mesi.



“En una entrevista en Atlántico Diario, Javier Valdés, ginecólogo que practica abortos en Vigo, no tiene reparos en reconocer la verdad de los ejecutados por el aborto, pero restando importancia a lo que él llama 'casos puntuales'.

REDACCIÓN HO.- Javier Valdés, que trabaja en el Centro de Orientación Familiar del Complejo Hospitalario de Vigo y es presidente de la Sociedad Gallega de Contracepción, responde así a su entrevistador que le cuestiona si el feto es un ser humano: "Sí, como también lo son a los que meten en la silla eléctrica, pero son casos muy puntuales (569 en un área de medio millón de habitantes), y hay que pensar en la vida de la madre".”

In pratica il medico (non metto il link ma la fonte è facilmente trovabile, basta mettere il virgolettato sopra di Google), alla domanda dell’intervistatore se il feto è una persona, ha risposto: «Sì, lo sono anche quelli che si trovano sulla sedia elettrica, ma sono casi molto specifici (569 in un’area di mezzo milione di abitanti [a Vigo]) e si deve pensare alla vita della madre».

I medici abortisti sono i primi a saperlo, chi vuole credere alla favoletta che al, tipo, 92esimo giorno siamo di fronte ad una persona la cui vita è inviolabile mentre all’82esimo siamo di fronte ad un grumo di cellule che non si può nemmeno chiamare bambino lo faccia pure, io me ne tiro fuori.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (19 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> [/B]
> 
> Mamma mia che macigno hai tirato, è innegabile, per onesta è una cosa che si può estendere a tutti i culti,
> si prende sempre la parte che fa più comodo,
> tutti bene o male portano avanti un concetto di amore universale, ma ai praticanti fa quasi sempre più comodo evocare gli aspetti più fondamentalisti.



In realtà per altre religioni monoteistiche, almeno in parte, l'amore "universale" si applica all'universo dei "fedeli".
In questo il cristianesimo è abbastanza peculiare: non fa distinzioni tra cristiani e altri. In pratica questa distinzione in passato l'ha fatta spesso e a molti "cristiani" oggi dispiace che non continui a farla


----------



## Ema2000 (19 Maggio 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> In realtà per altre religioni monoteistiche, almeno in parte, l'amore "universale" si applica all'universo dei "fedeli".
> In questo il cristianesimo è abbastanza peculiare: non fa distinzioni tra cristiani e altri. *In pratica questa distinzione in passato l'ha fatta spesso e a molti "cristiani" oggi dispiace che non continui a farla*



Ha Ha, altro macigno,
mi piacerebbe leggere le repliche dei più ferventi qui sul forum


----------



## Cantastorie (19 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non credo a quello che leggo, un figlio paragonato ad un tumore o ad un incidente stradale. Pazzesco.
> 
> Se vogliamo ragionare seriamente, non può esistere nessun dovere etico da parte dello Stato e della comunità di favorire l’omicidio di una persona indifesa.
> 
> ...



Quindi concordiamo sul non essere d'accordo. Permettimi però di scrivere che quella che "può abortire per non perdere la vacanza a forte dei Marmi" è esattamente il contrario, ovvero l'esempio paradossale che non sta in piedi. Perché l'esempio corretto sarebbe: "una con problemi mentali o comportamentali che probabilmente pregiudicherebbero la vita del nascituro può abortire legalmente". Bene, buona giornata, ci si risente quando si parla di Milan


----------



## Ciora (19 Maggio 2019)

Belle le citazioni; peccato che la scienza fornisca dati oggettivi sull'aborto che vanno contro qualsiasi sparata di tipo idealistico-ideologica. Quelle che qualcuno chiama scappatoie e che sin dai tempi di Aristotele qualcun'altro aveva inuito non fossero da considerarsi tali.
Fuori le religioni, l'idealismo e il dominio dell'uomo sull'uomo dalla vita dei singoli individui e dalla scienza medica. E' un concetto semplice che nei secoli, a quanto pare, non è mai andato giù agli oppressori.

p.s.: favorevole all'aborto è un po' anacronistico. Mi ritengo pro-scelta che non è affatto una sfumatura.


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Maggio 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> In realtà per altre religioni monoteistiche, almeno in parte, l'amore "universale" si applica all'universo dei "fedeli".
> In questo il cristianesimo è abbastanza peculiare: non fa distinzioni tra cristiani e altri. In pratica questa distinzione in passato l'ha fatta spesso e a molti "cristiani" oggi dispiace che non continui a farla


Il fulcro della questione sull'aborto credo stia qui. Il tema aborto riflette lo stesso problema generico di tanti altri temi. "Semplicemente" è una questione di punti di vista.
Ci sono molti commenti in cui si dice "considero il feto già un essere umano a tutti gli effetti". Ognuno si fa la proprio idea sul come considerare il feto. Siamo sul piano soggettivo. E non basta prendere qualche opinione scientifica per ergersi a giudice (e sono laureato in scienze biologiche!).

Qui siamo alla stregua del: uccido una formica e non mi sento in colpa. Uccido un cane e mi sento in colpa. Ma da altre parti del mondo i cani li mangiano.

La triade scienza > morale > legge non sempre si realizza:

1) mario uccide aldo.
2) la scienza decreta il decesso di aldo.
3) l'omicidio è moralmente sbagliato.
4) la legge decreta la condanna per mario.

Una schema simile non si può applicare all'aborto. Prima dovremmo sapere cosa è vita e cosa no. UFFICIALMENTE intendo. Una bella rogna. Per forza di cose resta un fatto difficilmente oggettivabile.

NON C'E' UN MODO PER NON SEMBRARE GIUDICI O DIO, sia in un caso che nell'altro.
Perchè potrebbe giustamente apparire molto sbagliato andare da una persona e dirle "DEVI continuare la gravidanza".

Eticamente, a me piace l'idea che l'umanità debba puntare al farsi del bene, cosa di cui è biologicamente dotata. Per me la corruzione è caos. La tossicodipendenza è caos. Matrimoni tenuti insieme con la colla, frustrazione della famiglia e conseguente scarso rendimento al lavoro è caos. Figli cresciuti in condizioni spregevoli è caos. Figli nati per puro caso da persone immature è caos.
Non ci possiamo tirare indietro dal prendere decisioni. Lo facciamo già per tante cose, non vedo perchè non farlo con la vicenda dell'aborto. 
Dato che secondo la mia idea (pronta e scattante a mutare!) sia in un caso che nell'altro non siamo sicuri, allora sono favorevole all'aborto, entro limiti decretati con il contributo della scienza, quindi aborto concesso solamente per il periodo iniziale, quando, a detta di altri del settore, non è da considerare essere umano. Un pò meno nascite, un pò più consapevolezza, un pò meno caos, un pò meno dolore su questo pianeta.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Maggio 2019)

Credo che in pochi siano contrari alla pillola del giorno dopo; una volta dopo un rapporto 'a rischio di concepimento' io stesso chiesi alla mia ragazza di prenderla ed eravamo d'accordo. Non fosse esistita questa pillola forse la mia vita sarebbe cambiata (forse in meglio!).
I discorsi filosofici (complimenti per avelrli già spiegati esaurientemente qui) insomma lasciano il tempo che trovano, quando c'è di mezzo la realtà; quando noi stessi siamo parte in causa; responsabili in prima persona.
Bisogna poi considerare la realtà culturale, sociale, politica ed economica, anche su questioni apparentemente strettamente personali (o meglio *famigliari*) come questo.
In primis è appunto un problema famigliare e non un problema della singola femmina. Il considerare la donna come una persona sola e incinta infatti è già un errore da cui derivano solo altri errori.
La donna non è sola, ha una famiglia, un marito o un compagno, delle amicizie e una vita sociale. Il libero arbitrio quindi ha dei confini molto labili: la donna è soggetta ai giudizi e consigli, se non alle costrizioni, di tutto l'ambiente che la circonda:
ovvero magari vorrebbe tenere un figlio ma le persone attorno a lei vogliono che abortisca.
Oppure il contrario, che voglia abortire, ma viene convinta, obbligata, a partorire.
L' idea, lo slogan, "il corpo è mio e ci faccio quel che voglio" insomma è una stupidaggine immane. Perchè premette un individualismo estremo, anti-famigliare e anti-sociale. Infatti sono gli anti-occidentali comunisti a spingere per l'aborto, ma non perchè sia un bene, in realtà non gliene frega un c. delle donne, viene usato perchè è un fattore anti-occidentale, antifascista, anticristiano, anti-white.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Maggio 2019)

Un esempio:
una coppia di amici miei, entrambi cattolici praticanti, lei incinta. 
Un mese fa lei fa i test per verificare che il bambino non abbia malattie. Perchè li ha fatti questi test? Perchè se avesse avuto la sindrome di down...avrebbe abortito!

E la morale cristiana cade malamente. Un bambino down è pur sempre una vita, un essere umano. Però in quei casi si può abortire!

Dunque è evidente come la scienza non possa fare nulla per dire cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato. Il rimorso di coscienza non è scientificabile. Il rimorso di coscienza è SOCIALE/STORICO (come tante altre cose, tipo la depressione).

I cattolici di oggi abortiscono con bambini malati.
Magari fra 100 anni sarà per loro un peccato.

Dunque come sciogliere il nodo?
Lasciando la possibilità di abortire. Insomma lasciando le cose come stanno; ovvero che in Italia e non solo è legale abortire (con il limite dei 90 giorni, ed oltre i 90 in presenza di patologie)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Un esempio:
> una coppia di amici miei, entrambi cattolici praticanti, lei incinta.
> Un mese fa lei fa i test per verificare che il bambino non abbia malattie. Perchè li ha fatti questi test? Perchè se avesse avuto la sindrome di down...avrebbe abortito!
> 
> ...



Un momento, chi abortisce un figlio perché down lo fa contro gli insegnamenti cattolici, non certo in accordo con essi. Il tuo post quindi è completamente assurdo, non è la morale cristiana a “cadere malamente”, cade malamente chi si professa cristiano e poi ammazzerebbe il figlio perché down.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Un momento, chi abortisce un figlio perché down lo fa contro gli insegnamenti cattolici, non certo in accordo con essi. Il tuo post quindi è completamente assurdo, non è la morale cristiana a “cadere malamente”, cade malamente chi si professa cristiano e poi ammazzerebbe il figlio perché down.


E considera che loro sono fortemente credenti, e praticanti. Un pò come i bravi preti, poi pedofili. 
Questo la dice lunga sul fatto che i cristiani vogliano ergersi a giudici definitivi della morale, e dire cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato. Cosa me ne faccio di regole che restano scritte su un foglio? Conta la pratica reale di queste regole. Perchè piegarmi a delle regole, neanche praticate da chi le professa? Ancora una volta si dimentica che il credente in una religione è nient'altro che un essere umano pari pari agli altri. Quindi imperfetto, quindi soggetto. Così il papa non ha un'aura attorno a sè, e via dicendo. Quindi perchè a decidere per tutti debbano essere degli umani, imperfetti e con opinioni soggettive come gli altri? Inventori di regole per giunta ufficialmente soggettive, ma per un credente legge Sacra?

Poi, una persona con la sindrome di Down può vivere assolutamente una vita dignitosa. Ma che dire nel caso di malattie più gravi, dove si comincia a toccare il limite dell'errore? Dove magari, FORSE, è a rischio la vita del bambino. Oppure quella della madre. Qual è la % di questo rischio? E se si abortisce per questa paura, ma magari il parto sarebbe andato bene?

Questo il problema scientifico.
Poi ci sono quelli classici di tipo psicologico: se una ragazza fosse stata stuprata da un maiale, DEVE portare a termine la gravidanza perchè la religione non vuole?

Curioso comunque come i credenti si appellino alla scienza per "oggettivare" la natura della vita. Un'alleanza inaspettata, come nelle migliori serie TV. Scherzo eh
Non c'è una soluzione valida per tutti. Bisogna comprendere la natura soggettiva del problema. 
E' la natura dell'uomo che da sempre gli ha consentito di avere il controllo, su di sè, sugli altri, sul pianeta. 
Impedire che una ragazzina di 18anni possa abortire, dopo aver pasticciato col preservativo, è fare il male (a mio parere). Un'altra ragazza SCELGA pure, insieme all'amico, alla famiglia e chiunque altro, di tenere il feto ed andare avanti. Grazie a Dio (forse stavolta no) c'è una legge che consente questa scelta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> A me pare che tu e altri non focalizziate la questione,
> 
> ripeto io sono contrario all'aborto, a parte forse casi eccezionali, condanno moralmente chi lo applica, sicuramente non è una via cristiana, ma anche per chi ha una morale non religiosa non lo trovo giustificabile,
> 
> *ma non puoi andare da una donna e dirgli tu non abortisci perchè l'ho deciso io, semplicemente non ne abbiamo il diritto*.



Però puoi andare da un uomo e dirgli adesso tu diventi padre perché quella ha deciso di tenere il feto e paghi anche il mantenimento

Idem il contrario..te vuoi il figlio e la donna no..lei abortisce e tanti saluti

La discussione per me è molto ampia, sarebbe molto più facile se dai 14 anni si iniziasse a somministrare a tutte le ragazze una pillola contraccettiva e chi vuole figli smette di prenderla..si risolverebbero molti problemi


----------



## Ema2000 (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però puoi andare da un uomo e dirgli adesso tu diventi padre perché quella ha deciso di tenere il feto e paghi anche il mantenimento
> 
> Idem il contrario..te vuoi il figlio e la donna no..lei abortisce e tanti saluti
> 
> La discussione per me è molto ampia, sarebbe molto più facile se dai 14 anni si iniziasse a somministrare a tutte le ragazze una pillola contraccettiva e chi vuole figli smette di prenderla..si risolverebbero molti problemi



Ma dai, siamo seri  ha ha obbligo di pillola, 
anche alle vergini? ma se invece giurano di prenderlo solo nel posteriore?
Sui maschi ho già risposto, il corpo è della donna e appartiene a lei, anche se ci penalizza.


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però puoi andare da un uomo e dirgli adesso tu diventi padre perché quella ha deciso di tenere il feto e paghi anche il mantenimento
> 
> Idem il contrario..te vuoi il figlio e la donna no..lei abortisce e tanti saluti
> 
> La discussione per me è molto ampia, sarebbe molto più facile se dai 14 anni si iniziasse a somministrare a tutte le ragazze una pillola contraccettiva e chi vuole figli smette di prenderla..si risolverebbero molti problemi


Sì ma così sembra che siamo degli animali che vanno in giro a copulare selvaggiamente... 
Se un uomo vuole un figlio, ne parla con la partner(dubito che un uomo possa volere un figlio da una da una botta e via) e, se lei dice no, valuta se sia il caso di continuare o meno la relazione.
Se un uomo non vuole un figlio, esistono i preservativi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Ma dai, siamo seri  ha ha obbligo di pillola,
> anche alle vergini? ma se invece giurano di prenderlo solo nel posteriore?
> Sui maschi ho già risposto, *il corpo è della donna e appartiene a lei, anche se ci penalizza.*



Eh troppo comodo..allora però pure il figlio è solo suo e se io non lo voglio ho diritto di non riconoscerlo

Sulla pillola, perché no? Non ci sarebbe nulla di male..proprio escludendo il discorso verginità / vita sessuale attiva verrebbe meno quel blocco mentale a prenderla, è obbligatorio quindi nessuno più pensa "ecco, la ragazzina fa già sesso"


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Dunque come sciogliere il nodo?
> Lasciando la possibilità di abortire. Insomma lasciando le cose come stanno; ovvero che in Italia e non solo è legale abortire (con il limite dei 90 giorni, ed oltre i 90 in presenza di patologie)


Né più, né meno. Una volta appurato che non esiste unanimità di vedute sul concetto di vita, né dal punto di vista scientifico né da quello etico-morale, l'unica soluzione rispettosa delle diverse concezioni è quella di consentire la libertà di scelta.


----------



## Ema2000 (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh troppo comodo..allora però pure il figlio è solo suo e se io non lo voglio ho diritto di non riconoscerlo
> 
> Sulla pillola, perché no? Non ci sarebbe nulla di male..proprio escludendo il discorso verginità / vita sessuale attiva verrebbe meno quel blocco mentale a prenderla, è obbligatorio quindi nessuno più pensa "ecco, la ragazzina fa già sesso"



Ma tu non hai mai sentito parlare di democrazia e libertà personale?
se vuoi essere sicuro di non diventare padre esiste il preservativo,
parlane con papà o un fratello o uno zio...


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì ma così sembra che siamo degli animali che vanno in giro a copulare selvaggiamente...
> Se un uomo vuole un figlio, ne parla con la partner(dubito che un uomo possa volere un figlio da una da una botta e via) e, se lei dice no, valuta se sia il caso di continuare o meno la relazione.
> Se un uomo non vuole un figlio, esistono i preservativi.



Il preservativo è un contraccettivo sicuro ma non al 100%..
Poi si parla di situazioni inattese..quando si scopre che una donna è incinta con gravidanza inattesa..a quel punto lì, conta SOLO il volere della donna..non è proprio giustissimo..

In ogni caso, il feto non ha colpe e l'aborto è pur sempre un omicidio..


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Ma tu non hai mai sentito parlare di democrazia e libertà personale?
> se vuoi essere sicuro di non diventare padre esiste il preservativo,
> parlane con papà o un fratello o uno zio...



Bello io di anni ne ho 35, il preservativo è un contraccettivo non sicuro al 100%, può rompersi senza che uno si accorga, a volte poi capita che uno non li ha dietro..
Non capisco il senso di scaricare tutta la responsabilità sul preservativo quando la pillola in aggiunta sarebbe molto più efficace..

Non capisco cosa centri qui la libertà..boh...ripeto che se una vuole non la prende, ma se tu metti l'obbligo di base chi vuole la prende senza essere giudicata


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> il feto non ha colpe e l'aborto è pur sempre un omicidio..



Punto. Purtroppo è questo che non vuole passare. Nessuno sindaca sulla libertà personale di fare DEL PROPRIO CORPO ciò che si vuole, ma il feto NON è una semplice appendice del proprio corpo, è un individuo vivo, a se stante. A sentire certi discorsi sembra che si tratti di un mero “fare del proprio corpo ciò che si vuole”, come se abortire fosse come farsi ingrossare il seno o farsi un piercing alle grandi labbra (OUCH!).

I radicali hanno proprio avuto successo nella loro campagna deumanizzatrice (perché convincere la gente sulla bontà di certe riforme questo è stato).


----------



## Milo (20 Maggio 2019)

Io sono favorevolissimo, certo, poi se la gente abortisce a 7/8 mesi sono da offese pesanti.

Ma chi se ne accorge subito, dopo poche settimane, e che non se la sentono per motivi di età, salute, economici e/o altro per me ha il diritto (e personalmente lo ritengo un gesto molto responsabile) di abortire e dare alla luce a un figlio quando sarà pronto per età, economicamente e altro!

Molti antiabortisti guardano solo le citazioni filosofiche, ma non si rendono conto della drammaticità di chi si trova con un figlio in un età precoce o con problemi economici, la stragrande parte di chi ha "avuto obblighi morali" a non abortire si trovano chi divorziati, chi ad occupare case, chi orfani, chi scappati di casa.

Conosco e vedo parecchi casi che ho citato.

Io, preferisco una persona seria e responsabile che non si sente pronta (e agisce subito, sia chiaro), che un mare di famiglie allo sbando.

Ovviamente è parere personale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Punto. Purtroppo è questo che non vuole passare. Nessuno sindaca sulla libertà personale di fare DEL PROPRIO CORPO ciò che si vuole, ma il feto NON è una semplice appendice del proprio corpo, è un individuo vivo, a se stante. A sentire certi discorsi sembra che si tratti di un mero “fare del proprio corpo ciò che si vuole”, come se abortire fosse come farsi ingrossare il seno o farsi un piercing alle grandi labbra (OUCH!).
> 
> I radicali hanno proprio avuto successo nella loro campagna deumanizzatrice (perché convincere la gente sulla bontà di certe riforme questo è stato).



La cosa per me più patetica è l'ipocrisia..
La stragrande maggioranza degli abortisti poi sono quelli contrari alla pena di morte..

cioè va bene condannare un essere innocente che ancora deve nascere ma è un reato eliminare qualcuno che si è macchiato di crimini immondi..pazzesco


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La cosa per me più patetica è l'ipocrisia..
> La stragrande maggioranza degli abortisti poi sono quelli contrari alla pena di morte..
> 
> cioè va bene condannare un essere innocente che ancora deve nascere ma è un reato eliminare qualcuno che si è macchiato di crimini immondi..pazzesco



Pazzesco davvero. Ancora più pazzesco il ridurre il tutto alla libertà della donna, facendo finta di non capire che non è un mero limitare la libertà della donna (quello sarebbe se le costringessimo a non lavorare o a non essere autonome) ma proteggere una persona innocente.


----------



## Ema2000 (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bello io di anni ne ho 35, il preservativo è un contraccettivo non sicuro al 100%, può rompersi senza che uno si accorga, a volte poi capita che uno non li ha dietro..
> Non capisco il senso di scaricare tutta la responsabilità sul preservativo quando la pillola in aggiunta sarebbe molto più efficace..
> 
> Non capisco cosa centri qui la libertà..boh...*ripeto che se una vuole non la prende, ma se tu metti l'obbligo di base chi vuole la prende senza essere giudicata*



non ti seguo, mi pare una contraddizione


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Punto. Purtroppo è questo che non vuole passare. Nessuno sindaca sulla libertà personale di fare DEL PROPRIO CORPO ciò che si vuole, ma il feto NON è una semplice appendice del proprio corpo, è un individuo vivo, a se stante. A sentire certi discorsi sembra che si tratti di un mero “fare del proprio corpo ciò che si vuole”, come se abortire fosse come farsi ingrossare il seno o farsi un piercing alle grandi labbra (OUCH!).
> 
> I radicali hanno proprio avuto successo nella loro campagna deumanizzatrice (perché convincere la gente sulla bontà di certe riforme questo è stato).





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, il feto non ha colpe e l'aborto è pur sempre un omicidio..



Che sia un omicidio è la vostra personale opinione, che condividete con paesi africani, arabi e sudamericani, ove l'aborto è vietato, ma che è totalmente estranea alla cultura occidentale, ove l'aborto è legale. Persino all'interno della comunità cattolica non è opinione condivisa(esistono cattolici favorevoli). 
Per quanto riguarda l'Italia, basta dire che neanche durante il fascismo l'aborto era equiparato all'omicidio, essendo punito con sanzioni molto meno pesanti.
Avete diritto di avere la vostra posizione anacronistica e non in linea col pensiero occidentale, ma non potete pretendere di imporla agli altri, così come nessuno si sognerebbe mai di imporre a voi un obbligo di ricorrere all'aborto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Che sia un omicidio è la vostra personale opinione, che condividete con paesi africani, arabi e sudamericani, ove l'aborto è vietato, ma che è totalmente estranea alla cultura occidentale, ove l'aborto è legale. Persino all'interno della comunità cattolica non è opinione condivisa(esistono cattolici favorevoli).
> Per quanto riguarda l'Italia, basta dire che neanche durante il fascismo l'aborto era equiparato all'omicidio, essendo punito con sanzioni molto meno pesanti.
> Avete diritto di avere la vostra posizione anacronistica e non in linea col pensiero occidentale, ma non potete pretendere di imporla agli altri, così come nessuno si sognerebbe mai di imporre a voi un obbligo di ricorrere all'aborto.



Gli abortisti stessi ammettono che si tratta di omicidio


“No one, neither the patient receiving the abortion, nor the person doing the abortion, is ever, at any time, unaware that THEY ARE ENDING A LIFE” -Dr. William F. Harrison


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> *Che sia un omicidio è la vostra personale opinione*, che condividete con paesi africani, arabi e sudamericani, ove l'aborto è vietato, ma che è totalmente estranea alla cultura occidentale, ove l'aborto è legale. Persino all'interno della comunità cattolica non è opinione condivisa(esistono cattolici favorevoli).
> Per quanto riguarda l'Italia, basta dire che neanche durante il fascismo l'aborto era equiparato all'omicidio, essendo punito con sanzioni molto meno pesanti.
> Avete diritto di avere la vostra posizione anacronistica e non in linea col pensiero occidentale, ma non potete pretendere di imporla agli altri, così come nessuno si sognerebbe mai di imporre a voi un obbligo di ricorrere all'aborto.



No, è semplicemente un dato di fatto.

Omicidio: soppressione di una vita umana da parte di un altro essere umano.

Mi pare non ci siano dubbi sul fatto che l'aborto rientri in questa definizione


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> non ti seguo, mi pare una contraddizione



è un obbligo inverso: di base la pillola è prescritta e andrebbe assunta, chi non vuole si fa fare un certificato medico o firma un documento in cui dichiara che non vuole assumerla (o farla assumere al minore)..

In questo modo si innalzerebbe significativamente la percentuale di ragazze che assume questo farmaco miracoloso che impedisce di mettere la mondo vite indesiderate per poi doverle stroncare (oltretutto l'aborto è un intervento mica da ridere eh, in alcuni casi qualcuna ci rimane anche secca come in tutte le operazioni)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No, è semplicemente un dato di fatto.
> 
> Omicidio: soppressione di una vita umana da parte di un altro essere umano.
> 
> Mi pare non ci siano dubbi sul fatto che l'aborto rientri in questa definizione



Siamo nell’epoca profetizzata da Chesterton, i dati di fatto non contano più

“La grande marcia della distruzione intellettuale proseguirà. Tutto sarà negato. Tutto diventerà un credo. È una posizione ragionevole negare le pietre della strada; diventerà un dogma religioso riaffermarle. È una tesi razionale quella che ci vuole tutti immersi in un sogno; sarà una forma assennata di misticismo asserire che siamo tutti svegli. Fuochi verranno attizzati per testimoniare che due più due fa quattro. Spade saranno sguainate per dimostrare che le foglie sono verdi in estate. Noi ci ritroveremo a difendere non solo le incredibili virtù e l'incredibile sensatezza della vita umana, ma qualcosa di ancora più incredibile, questo immenso, impossibile universo che ci fissa in volto. Combatteremo per i prodigi visibili come se fossero invisibili. Guarderemo l'erba e i cieli impossibili con uno strano coraggio. Noi saremo tra quanti hanno visto eppure hanno creduto.” - Gilbert Keith Chesterton

Quanto ca**o era avanti il vecchio Gil. Ha fotografato questi tempi.


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No, è semplicemente un dato di fatto.
> 
> Omicidio: soppressione di una vita umana da parte di un altro essere umano.
> 
> Mi pare non ci siano dubbi sul fatto che l'aborto rientri in questa definizione


Beh se ci fermiamo alle definizioni, allora io dico "vita: forza attiva propria degli esseri animali e vegetali, in virtù della quale essi sono in grado di muoversi, reagire agli stimoli ambientali, conservare e reintegrare la propria forma e costituzione e riprodurla in nuovi organismi simili a sé". Il feto inizia a rispondere agli stimoli a partire dalla ventesima/ventunesima settimana(quindi ben oltre il 90esimo giorno), non è in grado di conservare e reintegrare la propria forma ecc. 
Ergo, stando alle definizioni, quella del feto non è vita. 
Ho solo voluto seguire il tuo percorso, io penso che fermarsi alla definizioni sia miope e il discorso vada approcciato in modo meno superficiale.


----------



## Ema2000 (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è un obbligo inverso: di base la pillola è prescritta e andrebbe assunta, chi non vuole si fa fare un certificato medico o firma un documento in cui dichiara che non vuole assumerla (o farla assumere al minore)..
> 
> In questo modo si innalzerebbe significativamente la percentuale di ragazze che assume questo farmaco miracoloso che impedisce di mettere la mondo vite indesiderate per poi doverle stroncare (oltretutto l'aborto è un intervento mica da ridere eh, in alcuni casi qualcuna ci rimane anche secca come in tutte le operazioni)



Decisamente boccio la tua proposta sulla pillola, la ritengo impraticabile e anticostituzionale, poi nel paese del clero, avrebbe più possibilità di passare una legge razziale 

Per la sicurezza dell'aborto, oggi con i giusti metodi legali è piuttosto sicuro, più che portare avanti una normale gravidanza, rischio 1 a 11,

Invece diverrebbe nuovamente molto pericoloso, se si restituissero le donne in mano alle mammane, come gradirebbero molti zelanti fondamentalisti cattolici.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Decisamente boccio la tua proposta sulla pillola, la ritengo impraticabile e anticostituzionale, poi nel paese del clero, avrebbe più possibilità di passare una legge razziale
> 
> Per la sicurezza dell'aborto, oggi con i giusti metodi legali è molto sicuro, più che portare avanti una normale gravidanza, rischio 1 a 11,
> 
> Invece diverrebbe nuovamente molto pericoloso, se si restituissero le donne in mano alle mammane, come gradirebbero molti zelanti fondamentalisti cattolici.



Perché in effetti c’è qualcuno che le obbliga ad abortire, giusto? Io conosco delle persone cresciute in famiglie adottive, la prossima volta che le vedo gli chiederò se invece che vivere avrebbero preferito venire smembrati nel ventre della loro madre. 



sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh se ci fermiamo alle definizioni, allora io dico "vita: forza attiva propria degli esseri animali e vegetali, in virtù della quale essi sono in grado di muoversi, reagire agli stimoli ambientali, conservare e reintegrare la propria forma e costituzione e riprodurla in nuovi organismi simili a sé". Il feto inizia a rispondere agli stimoli a partire dalla ventesima/ventunesima settimana(quindi ben oltre il 90esimo giorno), non è in grado di conservare e reintegrare la propria forma ecc.
> Ergo, stando alle definizioni, quella del feto non è vita.
> Ho solo voluto seguire il tuo percorso, io penso che fermarsi alla definizioni sia miope e il discorso vada approcciato in modo meno superficiale.



“So benissimo che sto sopprimendo una vita. E non un feto, bensì un futuro bambino. Ogni volta provo un rammarico e un disagio indicibili“ - Alessandra Kustermann, ginecologa e primario di ostetricia e ginecologia della Mangiagalli di Milano

Oggi si è aggiunto anche il dott. Mariano. «Sapete qual è la mia più grande soddisfazione? Quando una donna sceglie di tenerlo il bambino. Quando lo fa nascere. Io provo sempre a capire se c’è un margine per evitare l’aborto. Se ci ripensano per me è una festa” -Dott. Michele Mariano, dell'ospedale "Antonio Cardarelli" di Campobasso

Più che riportare ciò che dicono gli “addetti ai lavori” è difficile fare.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Perché in effetti c’è qualcuno che le obbliga ad abortire, giusto? Io conosco delle persone cresciute in famiglie adottive, la prossima volta che le vedo gli chiederò se invece che vivere avrebbero preferito venire smembrati nel ventre della loro madre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Ema2000 (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Perché in effetti c’è qualcuno che le obbliga ad abortire, giusto? Io conosco delle persone cresciute in famiglie adottive, la prossima volta che ne vengo gli chiederò se invece che vivere avrebbero preferito venire smembrati nel ventre della loro madre.
> 
> 
> 
> “So benissimo che sto sopprimendo una vita. E non un feto, bensì un futuro bambino. Ogni volta provo un rammarico e un disagio indicibili». Oggi si è aggiunto anche il dott. Mariano. «Sapete qual è la mia più grande soddisfazione? Quando una donna sceglie di tenerlo il bambino. Quando lo fa nascere. Io provo sempre a capire se c’è un margine per evitare l’aborto. Se ci ripensano per me è una festa” -Alessandra Kustermann, ginecologa e primario di ostetricia e ginecologia della Mangiagalli di Milano:



Guarda io nel privato sono conservatore, per cui condivido i vostri ideali, ribadisco di essere anti abortista, probabilmente da medico mi rifiuterei.
ma tu e altri continuate a ergevi a giudici e boia di Cristo, posizione molto superba,
se non erro la superbia è uno dei peccati capitali...


----------



## Ciora (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No, è semplicemente un dato di fatto.
> 
> Omicidio: soppressione di una vita umana da parte di un altro essere umano.
> 
> *Mi pare non ci siano dubbi sul fatto che l'aborto rientri in questa definizione*



La tipica uscita di chi erge la propria affermazione di tipo ideologica a verità universale senza sostanziarla da un punto di vista oggettivo-razionale.

Un ovulo fecondato da poco non è una vita umana ma un grumo di cellule, così come una ghianda non è una quercia.
Ti invito a dimostrare da un punto di vista scientifico-medico che non sia così. 

Esistono anche delle fallacie logiche nelle argomentazioni contro l'aborto premettendo ad absurdum (ed erroneamente) che il feto sia effettivamente una vita umana, ma sarebbe davvero lungo da trattare.
Costringere una persona con un utero a portare un feto per nove mesi contro la propria volontà è un comportamento di tipo coercitivo. Altro che stato che dovrebbe intervenire.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Guarda io nel privato sono conservatore, per cui condivido i vostri ideali, ribadisco di essere anti abortista, probabilmente da medico mi rifiuterei.
> ma tu e altri continuate a ergevi a giudici e boia di Cristo, posizione molto superba,
> se non erro la superbia è uno dei peccati capitali...



P.s: avevo sbagliato le precedenti citazioni, ho corretto. Per il resto io non mi ergo a giudice di nulla, affermare un fatto riportando quello che dicono degli abortisti non mi pare sia giudicare chi vi ricorre. Dico solo che lo Stato avrebbe il dovere di non favorire questa barbarie.

Sono sicuro che ci sarà chi è capace di affermare che i medici abortisti che dicono quelle cose non sanno ciò che stanno dicendo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Che sia un omicidio è la vostra personale opinione, che condividete con paesi africani, arabi e sudamericani, ove l'aborto è vietato, ma che è totalmente estranea alla cultura occidentale, ove l'aborto è legale. Persino all'interno della comunità cattolica non è opinione condivisa*(esistono cattolici favorevoli)*.
> Per quanto riguarda l'Italia, basta dire che neanche durante il fascismo l'aborto era equiparato all'omicidio, essendo punito con sanzioni molto meno pesanti.
> Avete diritto di avere la vostra posizione anacronistica e non in linea col pensiero occidentale, ma non potete pretendere di imporla agli altri, così come nessuno si sognerebbe mai di imporre a voi un obbligo di ricorrere all'aborto.





sunburn ha scritto:


> *Beh se ci fermiamo alle definizioni, allora io dico "vita: forza attiva propria degli esseri animali e vegetali, in virtù della quale essi sono in grado di muoversi, reagire agli stimoli ambientali, conservare e reintegrare la propria forma e costituzione e riprodurla in nuovi organismi simili a sé". Il feto inizia a rispondere agli stimoli a partire dalla ventesima/ventunesima settimana(quindi ben oltre il 90esimo giorno), non è in grado di conservare e reintegrare la propria forma ecc.
> Ergo, stando alle definizioni, quella del feto non è vita. *
> Ho solo voluto seguire il tuo percorso, io penso che fermarsi alla definizioni sia miope e il discorso vada approcciato in modo meno superficiale.


In linea con quanto riportato, un esempio: 
una mia amica è dottoranda e biologa al CNR. Cattolica. Ha abortito all'incirca alla sesta settimana (1 mese e mezzo). E' del parere per cui entro i primi 2 mesi trattasi di feto e non di "vita umana". 


E' con questo fondamentalismo religioso che si rovina la vita alle persone. Un altro esempio:
all'ospedale, in sala d'attesa, conosco una donna con un figlio con una patologia molto grave. Aveva scoperto la patologia con i test da fare durante la gravidanza. Lei e il marito non se la sentono di abortire perchè "dono di Dio". Risultato: due persone condannate NON DA SE STESSE, ma plagiate da storie lontane, per cui è peccato interrompere la gravidanza. Condannati loro due ad un SACRIFICIO estremo, e soprattutto condannato quel povero ragazzo al caos interno, a dolori muscolari, a continui medicinali e corse in ospedale. Perchè? Sostanzialmente perchè me l'ha detto mio cuggino.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> In linea con quanto riportato, un esempio:
> una mia amica è dottoranda e biologa al CNR. Cattolica. Ha abortito all'incirca alla sesta settimana (1 mese e mezzo). E' del parere per cui entro i primi 2 mesi trattasi di feto e non di "vita umana".
> 
> 
> ...



Il monte Taigeto è il modello di umanità a cui dovremmo aspirare, non la barbarie cristiana che afferma che anche i down e i malati hanno il diritto di non venire uccisi prima di nascere, concordo...

Il buon vecchio Adolf era un benefattore, l’Aktion T4 ora che ci penso andrebbe rivalutata, sai quanti SACRIFICI INMENSI risparmiati a quelle famiglie?

Mamma mia, lasciamo perdere che è meglio.


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> “So benissimo che sto sopprimendo una vita. E non un feto, bensì un futuro bambino. Ogni volta provo un rammarico e un disagio indicibili“ - Alessandra Kustermann, ginecologa e primario di ostetricia e ginecologia della Mangiagalli di Milano
> 
> Oggi si è aggiunto anche il dott. Mariano. «Sapete qual è la mia più grande soddisfazione? Quando una donna sceglie di tenerlo il bambino. Quando lo fa nascere. Io provo sempre a capire se c’è un margine per evitare l’aborto. Se ci ripensano per me è una festa” -Dott. Michele Mariano, dell'ospedale "Antonio Cardarelli" di Campobasso
> 
> Più che riportare ciò che dicono gli “addetti ai lavori” è difficile fare.



Puoi riportare tutte le dichiarazioni, non contestualizzate, di tutti degli addetti ai lavori che vuoi, come io potrei portarti altrettante dichiarazioni di cattolici che non la pensano come te. (Per inciso, il suddetto Michele Mariano ha dichiarato anche: "usare il termine 'sicario' e ritenere quindi le donne che abortiscono delle 'assassine' è offensivo").
Resta il fatto che nella cultura occidentale l'omicidio è reato, l'aborto no.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Puoi riportare tutte le dichiarazioni, non contestualizzate, di tutti degli addetti ai lavori che vuoi, come io potrei portarti altrettante dichiarazioni di cattolici che non la pensano come te. (Per inciso, il suddetto Michele Mariano ha dichiarato anche: "usare il termine 'sicario' e ritenere quindi le donne che abortiscono delle 'assassine' è offensivo").
> Resta il fatto che nella cultura occidentale l'omicidio è reato, l'aborto no.



Irrilevante, nella Germania nazista non era reato linciare gli ebrei. Quindi? Molte leggi attuali sono del tutto slegate dal diritto naturale, quindi non hanno nessun valore morale.

P.s: Michele Mariano ha detto che è offensivo per via dei drammi che spesso portano alcune persone ad abortire (che spesso rimpiangono quanto fatto), non ha ritrattato quanto ha detto. Non credo che respingerebbe quella definizione per una che abortisce perché non vuole ingrassare e poi fare la fatica di dimagrire ad esempio (sentito con le mie orecchie una dire che non prende protezioni tanto c’è l’aborto, e che lei di diventare un bue per un moccioso ha zero voglia).


----------



## Ema2000 (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> P.s: avevo sbagliato le precedenti citazioni, ho corretto. Per il resto io non mi ergo a giudice di nulla, affermare un fatto riportando quello che dicono degli abortisti non mi pare sia giudicare chi vi ricorre. Dico solo che* lo Stato avrebbe il dovere di non favorire questa barbarie.*
> 
> Sono sicuro che ci sarà chi è capace di affermare che i medici abortisti che dicono quelle cose non sanno ciò che stanno dicendo.



Per me le barbarie sono le mammane e il proibizionismo,


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Per me le barbarie sono le mammane e il proibizionismo,



Amen, se per te incoraggiare l’assassinio e schiacciare gli innocenti è meglio che mettere chi fa certe scelte di fronte alle proprie responsabilità è una cosa tua.

Per me la legislazione attuale è semplicemente la legge del più forte vigente nel regno animale eretta a sistema.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Amen, se per te incoraggiare l’assassinio e schiacciare gli innocenti è meglio che mettere chi fa certe scelte di fronte alle proprie responsabilità è una cosa tua.
> 
> Per me la legislazione attuale è semplicemente la legge del più forte del regno animale eretta a sistema.



.


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Irrilevante, nella Germania nazista non era reato linciare gli ebrei. Quindi? Molte leggi attuali sono del tutto slegate dal diritto naturale, quindi non hanno nessun valore morale.


Il tuo paragone avrebbe senso se l'aborto fosse legale solo in un Paese, invece lo è in tutti i Paesi occidentali. E' illegale solo in paesi africani, arabi e sudamericani. Se non ti va di vivere in mezzo ad assassini spietati assetati di sangue, puoi sembra trasferirti in Arabia Saudita.

PS: nessun dramma può giustificare un omicidio, se tale è...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il tuo paragone avrebbe senso se l'aborto fosse legale solo in un Paese, invece lo è in tutti i Paesi occidentali. E' illegale solo in paesi africani, arabi e sudamericani. Se non ti va di vivere in mezzo ad assassini spietati assetati di sangue, puoi sembra trasferirti in Arabia Saudita.
> 
> PS: nessun dramma può giustificare un omicidio, se tale è...



Ovvio che nessun dramma giustifica un omicidio, ma un conto è giustificare, un conto è evitare di offendere ulteriormente chi magari se ne è pentito.

E non ho bisogno di emigrare, il fatto che l’Occidente sbagli su determinate cose in questo periodo non implica che lo status quo rimarrà questo per sempre. In USA ad esempio le cose piano piano stanno cambiando.

P.s “Il tuo paragone avrebbe senso se l'aborto fosse legale solo in un Paese, invece lo è in tutti i Paesi occidentali“

Quindi deduco che se linciare ebrei per la strada fosse stata pratica comune e legalizzata in tutti i paesi occidentali ne avremmo potuto rivalutare la moralità?


----------



## Ema2000 (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Amen, se per te incoraggiare l’assassinio e schiacciare gli innocenti è meglio che mettere chi fa certe scelte di fronte alle proprie responsabilità è una cosa tua.



Io non incoraggio niente, infatti sono antiabortista, se una mia amica mi confidasse di voler abortire glie lo sconsiglierei fermamente, come è già accaduto più volte 

potrei girare a te il tuo stesso discorso, se per te privare la donna del diritto di gestirsi il suo corpo è segno di civiltà è una responsabilità tua, che comunque non ha basi democratiche, per cui è anticostituzionale.

Dovete comprendere che non tutti sono obbligati a essere credenti, per alcuni un feto sono solo cellule in evoluzione, non è ancora un essere senziente, almeno nei primi mesi, quelli in cui è ancora permesso l'aborto.
e anche se per me un feto è già un essere vivente, non essendo ancora "nato", non è un cittadino,
per cui lo stato comunque sia, non ha il diritto di intromettersi.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Io non incoraggio niente, infatti sono antiabortista, se una mia amica mi confidasse di voler abortire glie lo sconsiglierei fermamente
> 
> potrei girare a te il tuo stesso discorso, se per te privare la donna del diritto di gestirsi il suo corpo è segno di civiltà è una responsabilità tua, che comunque non ha basi democratiche, per cui è anticostituzionale.
> 
> ...



Ancora? Ognuna decida sul proprio corpo. Perfetto, d'accordissimo. Non appunto sul proprio corpo, non su quello di un bambino. Che abortire sia impedire una vita umana è innegabile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Io non incoraggio niente, infatti sono antiabortista, se una mia amica mi confidasse di voler abortire glie lo sconsiglierei fermamente, come è già accaduto più volte
> 
> potrei girare a te il tuo stesso discorso, se per te privare la donna del diritto di gestirsi il suo corpo è segno di civiltà è una responsabilità tua, che comunque non ha basi democratiche, per cui è anticostituzionale.
> 
> ...



Aridaje....

Non si tratta di impedirle di gestirsi il suo corpo, l’ho già detto, c’è un’altra vita di mezzo.

Una democrazia che non protegge i più deboli è una tirannia, altroché democrazia. Riguardo al resto, se è l’essere senzienti che rende un individuo già dotato di DNA unico e irripetibile (come nel caso del feto) sacrificabile, allora anche certe persone con disturbi mentali molto gravi (come i casi più gravi di Alzheimer) andrebbero uccisi. L’Aktion T4 in pratica.


----------



## Ema2000 (20 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ancora? Ognuna decida sul proprio corpo. Perfetto, d'accordissimo. Non appunto sul proprio corpo, non su quello di un bambino. Che abortire sia impedire una vita umana è innegabile



ma siete di coccio?,
mai e poi mai potete obbligare una donna a portare avanti una gravidanza non voluta, solo in base alle vostre convinzioni, non è una vostra proprietà,
non ne avete nessun diritto, ne morale ne civile.
si tratta di buon senso.


----------



## Ciora (20 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ancora? Ognuna decida sul proprio corpo. Perfetto, d'accordissimo. Non appunto sul proprio corpo, non su quello di un bambino. Che abortire sia impedire una vita umana è innegabile




No non lo è. Un feto fecondato da poco non è una vita umana così come non lo è un braccio privato del resto di un corpo.
Invito anche te a circostanziare da un punto di vista scientifico la tua affermazione. 
Un feto non ha il diritto di essere nel ventre di una donna, ma è lì con il suo permesso. Questo permesso può essere revocato dalla donna in qualsiasi momento, perché il suo grembo fa parte del suo corpo. Non esiste il diritto di vivere all'interno del corpo di un altro, cioè, non c'è il diritto di schiavizzare. Le donne non sono maiali da riproduzione di proprietà di stato o chiesa.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> ma siete di coccio?,
> mai e poi mai potete obbligare una donna a portare avanti una gravidanza non voluta, solo in base alle vostre convinzioni, non è una vostra proprietà,
> non ne avete nessun diritto, ne morale ne civile.
> si tratta di buon senso.



La donna non è nostra e il bimbo non è proprietà della donna. Cmq, temo che un accordo tra noi sia impossibile


----------



## Ema2000 (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Aridaje....
> 
> Non si tratta di impedirle di gestirsi il suo corpo, l’ho già detto, c’è un’altra vita di mezzo.
> 
> Una democrazia che non protegge i più deboli è una tirannia, altroché democrazia. Riguardo al resto, se è l’essere senzienti che rende un individuo già dotato di DNA unico e irripetibile (come nel caso del feto) sacrificabile, allora anche certe persone con disturbi mentali molto gravi (come i casi più gravi di Alzheimer) andrebbero uccisi. L’Aktion T4 in pratica.



Un altra vita di mezzo che dipende in toto dal corpo della donna che ha tutti il diritto di rifiutare, obbligarla a portare avanti una gravidanza è a tutti gli effetti un arrogante violenza,
la paragonerei a quella di impedire a un malato terminale di porre fine alla sua vita, condannandolo a atroci e inutili torture,

questa è la parte "malvagia" delle religioni, e nasce sempre dall'arroganza di volersi sostituire a Dio

PS mi auguro che davanti a tutto questo fervore "morale" siate almeno intensamente dediti al volontariato, se no sareste solo degli ipocriti.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2019)

Questo è uno dei classici topic che andranno avanti in eterno perchè le posizioni sono opposte. Solo una cosa: non avevo mai avuto un'indigestione di saccenza, arroganza e fondamentalismo come in 3 minuti qua dentro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Un altra vita di mezzo che dipende in toto dal corpo della donna che ha tutti il diritto di rifiutare, obbligarla a portare avanti una gravidanza è a tutti gli effetti un arrogante violenza,
> la paragonerei a quella di impedire a un malato terminale di porre fine alla sua vita, condannandolo a atroci e inutili torture,
> 
> questa è la parte "malvagia" delle religioni, e nasce sempre dall'arroganza di volersi sostituire a Dio



Lasciamo perdere.

Prima di tutto chi soffre per la malattia può ricevere CURE PALLIATIVE che ne leniscano il dolore di molto, anche se questo gli accorciasse la vita, in secondo luogo se uno vuole suicidarsi non mette in mezzo un’altra persona.

Dire che il bambino, siccome dipende dalla madre, non merita protezione e deve essere lasciato al suo arbitrio totale per me è bestiale.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Maggio 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Questo è uno dei classici topic che andranno avanti in eterno perchè le posizioni sono opposte. Solo una cosa: non avevo mai avuto un'indigestione di saccenza, arroganza e fondamentalismo come in 3 minuti qua dentro.



Da ambo le parti?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> No non lo è. Un feto fecondato da poco non è una vita umana così come non lo è un braccio privato del resto di un corpo.
> Invito anche te a circostanziare da un punto di vista scientifico la tua affermazione.
> Un feto non ha il diritto di essere nel ventre di una donna, ma è lì con il suo permesso. Questo permesso può essere revocato dalla donna in qualsiasi momento, perché il suo grembo fa parte del suo corpo. Non esiste il diritto di vivere all'interno del corpo di un altro, cioè, non c'è il diritto di schiavizzare. Le donne non sono maiali da riproduzione di proprietà di stato o chiesa.



Come scrivevo: la legge del più forte vigente nel regno animale eretta a sistema. Tu dipendi da me, sei debole e fragile, io sono forte e posso schiacciarti quando voglio senza conseguenze, perché tu essendo debole e dipendente da me sei sotto nella catena alimentare. Homo homini lupus, grazie per la conferma.


----------



## Ciora (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lasciamo perdere.



Ogni setta, fino a quando le torna utile, usa la ragione; quando poi non le serve più allora affermerà con forza: “È una questione di fede, al di là della ragione”. 
John Locke


----------



## 7vinte (20 Maggio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Ogni setta, fino a quando le torna utile, usa la ragione; quando poi non le serve più allora affermerà con forza: “È una questione di fede, al di là della ragione”.
> John Locke



Ah Ciora, non ci sarà mai un accordo tra noi, proseguire così è inutile


----------



## Ciora (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Come scrivevo: la legge del più forte vigente nel regno animale eretta a sistema. Tu dipendi da me, sei debole e fragile, io sono forte e posso schiacciarti quando voglio senza conseguenze, perché tu essendo debole e dipendente da me sei sotto nella catena alimentare. Homo homini lupus, grazie per la conferma.



Perdonami ma è proprio il contrario! Si tratta di gerarchie di potere, e un sistema che consente agli altri di decidere che qualcuno debba avere un figlio senza il loro entusiastico consenso è intrinsecamente gerarchico. Qui si tratta di autonomia del corpo contro coercizione. Homo homini lupus è proprio questo: scegliere per qualcun altro.

E ripeto per l'ennesima volta anche se a quanto pare viene ignorato perchè evidentemente inconfutabile: non si tratta di omicidio. IL feto è un feto non è un essere umano


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh se ci fermiamo alle definizioni, allora io dico "vita: forza attiva propria degli esseri animali e vegetali, in virtù della quale essi sono in grado di muoversi, reagire agli stimoli ambientali, conservare e reintegrare la propria forma e costituzione e riprodurla in nuovi organismi simili a sé". Il feto inizia a rispondere agli stimoli a partire dalla ventesima/ventunesima settimana(quindi ben oltre il 90esimo giorno), non è in grado di conservare e reintegrare la propria forma ecc.
> Ergo, stando alle definizioni, quella del feto non è vita.
> Ho solo voluto seguire il tuo percorso, io penso che fermarsi alla definizioni sia miope e il discorso vada approcciato in modo meno superficiale.



Appunto, è miope..il feto è vivo per il semplice fatto che si svilupperà e diverrà una vita unica che se soppressa non avrà nessun'altra possibilità di rinascere..immaginiamo se l madre di Einstein o di Mozart avesse abortito..che perdita sarebbe stata per l'umanità? (certo, se invece abortiva la madre di Hitler era meglio..)

L'aborto è un atto cosciente di una persona che DECIDE di sopprimere una vita prima che nasca per una questione al 90% delle volte puramente egoistica

Ora, non è questione di giudizi morali..si tratta di chiamare le cose col loro nome..la vita stroncata ricordo che non ha colpe se non quella di essere stata concepita

PS: badate bene che non sono un bigotto religioso, la religione qui centra nulla


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ovvio che nessun dramma giustifica un omicidio, ma un conto è giustificare, un conto è evitare di offendere ulteriormente chi magari se ne è pentito.
> 
> E non ho bisogno di emigrare, il fatto che l’Occidente sbagli su determinate cose in questo periodo non implica che lo status quo rimarrà questo per sempre. In USA ad esempio le cose piano piano stanno cambiando.
> 
> ...


Non hai capito. Il fatto che in Germania si potesse fare non è manifestazione di un orientamento culturale riferibile a tutta la società occidentale. La prova è nel fatto che chiedi "Se fosse stata?". Lo è? No, per ovvi motivi. L'aborto invece è legale e, finché esisterà una società democratica, tale resterà. E, qualora venissero meno le società democratiche, mica è detto che prevarrebbero gli anti-abortisti.


----------



## Ema2000 (20 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La donna non è nostra *e il bimbo non è proprietà della donna*. Cmq, temo che un accordo tra noi sia impossibile



Il feto non è proprietà della donna? di chi è, tuo?

allora gli spematozoi non sono di proprietà dell'uomo, se becchiamo qualcuno a toccarsi, lo denunciamo per omicidio colposo,
qualcuno di quelli avrebbe potuto generare una vita, chi può dirlo?
Condanniamo anche qualsiasi donna che ha ovulao senza darla, anche li c'è la possibilità di una vita sprecata,

sto trollando, ma capite che se non si mettono dei paletti sull'ingerenza nella vita delle altre persone si casca inesorabilmente nel fanatismo, in pratica nel mondo che abbiamo costruito


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma è proprio il contrario! Si tratta di gerarchie di potere, e un sistema che consente agli altri di decidere che qualcuno debba avere un figlio senza il loro entusiastico consenso è intrinsecamente gerarchico. Qui si tratta di autonomia del corpo contro coercizione. Homo homini lupus è proprio questo: prendere scegliere per qualcun altro.



No, si tratta di tutelare il più debole. Se qualcuno non vuole avere un figlio e vuole essere SICURO AL 100% di non averlo non pratichi rapporti sessuali completi, visto che non mi pare sia obbligatorio.

Le gerarchie di potere ci sarebbero se le donne fossero obbligate ad aprire le gambe e poi a partorire.


----------



## Ciora (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No, si tratta di tutelare il più debole. Se qualcuno non vuole avere un figlio e vuole essere SICURO AL 100% di non averlo non pratichi rapporti sessuali completi, visto che non mi pare sia obbligatorio.
> 
> Le gerarchie di potere ci sarebbero se le donne fossero obbligate ad aprire le gambe e poi a partorire.



Alzo le mani. Per la tua concezione di _tutelare il più debole_ non dovremmo camminare sull'erba o sederci rischiando di ammazzare intere colonie di microorganismi.

Però poi, magari, chi se ne frega dei migranti esseri umani concepiti e sviluppati. Che crepino di stenti a casa loro (classiche contraddizioni di certo nonsense conservatore-tradizionalista).


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Appunto, è miope..il feto è vivo per il semplice fatto che si svilupperà e diverrà una vita unica che se soppressa non avrà nessun'altra possibilità di rinascere..immaginiamo se l madre di Einstein o di Mozart avesse abortito..che perdita sarebbe stata per l'umanità? (certo, se invece abortiva la madre di Hitler era meglio..)
> 
> L'aborto è un atto cosciente di una persona che DECIDE di sopprimere una vita prima che nasca per una questione al 90% delle volte puramente egoistica
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che a livello di termini c'è poco da fare. Ti ho già citato la definizione di vita, se guardiamo quella di nascere è "venire alla vita". Se chiamiamo le cose col proprio nome, hai torto e non c'è neanche discussione.
La discussione, invece, non può essere sulle definizioni, ma deve stare su un piano di tipo etico-morale. Su questo piano io accetto e rispetto che tu ritenga che un ammasso cellulare di tre centimetri sia un essere umano, ma non puoi pretendere che questa sia l'unica visione etico-morale legittima.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> La tipica uscita di chi erge la propria affermazione di tipo ideologica a verità universale senza sostanziarla da un punto di vista oggettivo-razionale.
> 
> Un ovulo fecondato da poco non è una vita umana ma un grumo di cellule, così come una ghianda non è una quercia.
> Ti invito a dimostrare da un punto di vista scientifico-medico che non sia così.
> ...



E il tuo è il classico intervento pieno di paroloni per cercare di confondere il discorso per confondere un dato di fatto.

Io ho visto le ecografie della mia nipotina a pochi mesi dal concepimento, e oggi la tengo in braccio..se mia sorella avesse scelto di abortire quello che tu chiami grumolo di cellule, oggi quella bambina meravigliosa non esisterebbe


----------



## Ema2000 (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lasciamo perdere.
> 
> Prima di tutto chi soffre per la malattia può ricevere CURE PALLIATIVE che ne leniscano il dolore di molto, anche se questo gli accorciasse la vita, in secondo luogo se uno vuole suicidarsi non mette in mezzo un’altra persona.



Per cui anche qui vuoi arrogarti il diritto di decidere per un altra persona.



Ciora ha scritto:


> E ripeto per l'ennesima volta anche se a quanto pare viene ignorato perchè evidentemente inconfutabile: non si tratta di omicidio. IL feto è un feto non è un essere umano



Su questo non riesco a essere d'accordo, per me il feto è un essere umano, per cui se abortisci è un omicidio, non in senso "delittuoso" ma tecnicamente è innegabile,
resto del mio parere che non si può negare l'aborto, perchè resta una scelta inalienabile delle donne, un diritto civile,
del resto è così in tutto il mondo civile, non è solo un mio parere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non hai capito. Il fatto che in Germania si potesse fare non è manifestazione di un orientamento culturale riferibile a tutta la società occidentale. La prova è nel fatto che chiedi "Se fosse stata?". Lo è? No, per ovvi motivi. L'aborto invece è legale e, finché esisterà una società democratica, tale resterà. E, qualora venissero meno le società democratiche, mica è detto che prevarrebbero gli anti-abortisti.



Avevo capito perfettamente invece. Volevo dire che se accoppare gli ebrei fosse stato “manifestazione di un orientamento culturale riferibile a tutta la società occidentale” questo non sarebbe un buon motivo per rivalutare tale abominio.

In USA le cose stanno cambiando piano piano, potranno cambiare anche qui, non essere così certo che mezzo secolo di lavaggio del cervello basti a cambiare le cose per sempre. L’Europa è compattamente abortista perché sostanzialmente atea, a differenza degli USA dove la secolarizzazione è presente ma meno prepotente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Alzo le mani. Per la tua concezione di _tutelare il più debole_ non dovremmo camminare sull'erba o sederci rischiando di ammazzare intere colonie di microorganismi.
> 
> Però poi, magari, chi se ne frega dei migranti esseri umani concepiti e sviluppati. Che crepino di stenti a casa loro (classiche contraddizioni di certo nonsense conservatore-tradizionalista).



Ah, non sapevo che un bambino fosse paragonabile ad un microorganismo. Si imparano sempre cose nuove.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che a livello di termini c'è poco da fare. Ti ho già citato la definizione di vita, se guardiamo quella di nascere è "venire alla vita". Se chiamiamo le cose col proprio nome, hai torto e non c'è neanche discussione.
> La discussione, invece, non può essere sulle definizioni, ma deve stare su un piano di tipo etico-morale. Su questo piano io accetto e *rispetto che tu ritenga che un ammasso cellulare di tre centimetri sia un essere umano, ma non puoi pretendere che questa sia l'unica visione etico-morale legittima*.



Ti rammento solo che anche tu sei stato "quell'ammasso di cellule di 3 centimetri" e se oggi se qui a scrivere è solo perché tua madre ha avuto il coraggio di farti nascere, se invece ti avesse abortito saresti finito tra i rifiuti ospedalieri (dove vengono gettati i feti abortiti)

Pensateci ogni tanto quando parlate con tanta leggerezza della vita..io per mia moralità provo pena anche quando sono costretto ad uccidere un insetto


----------



## 7vinte (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ti rammento solo che anche tu sei stato "quell'ammasso di cellule di 3 centimetri" e se oggi se qui a scrivere è solo perché tua madre ha avuto il coraggio di farti nascere, se invece ti avesse abortito saresti finito tra i rifiuti ospedalieri (dove vengono gettati i feti abortiti)
> 
> Pensateci ogni tanto quando parlate con tanta leggerezza della vita..io per mia moralità provo pena anche quando sono costretto ad uccidere un insetto



.
Ti voglio bene [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION]


----------



## Ema2000 (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lasciamo perdere.
> 
> Prima di tutto chi soffre per la malattia può ricevere CURE PALLIATIVE che ne leniscano il dolore di molto, anche se questo gli accorciasse la vita, in secondo luogo se uno vuole suicidarsi non mette in mezzo un’altra persona.
> 
> Dire che il bambino, siccome dipende dalla madre, non merita protezione e deve essere lasciato al suo arbitrio totale per me è bestiale.





Ciora ha scritto:


> No non lo è. Un feto fecondato da poco non è una vita umana così come non lo è un braccio privato del resto di un corpo.
> Invito anche te a circostanziare da un punto di vista scientifico la tua affermazione.
> Un feto non ha il diritto di essere nel ventre di una donna, ma è lì con il suo permesso. Questo permesso può essere revocato dalla donna in qualsiasi momento, perché il suo grembo fa parte del suo corpo. Non esiste il diritto di vivere all'interno del corpo di un altro, cioè, non c'è il diritto di schiavizzare. Le donne non sono maiali da riproduzione di proprietà di stato o chiesa.



Sinceramente tu mi pari fondamentalista all'opposto...
dire che un feto non ha il diritto di stare all'interno di un ventre materno è un'assurdità,
primo deriva da un ovulazione della stessa donna, è parte di se, secondo nessuno obbliga la donna a copulare,

Poi paragonare un feto a un braccio mozzato... allora perchè non paragonarlo a un unghia tagliato o un capello cascato...

su dai


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Decisamente boccio la tua proposta sulla pillola, la ritengo impraticabile e anticostituzionale, poi nel paese del clero, avrebbe più possibilità di passare una legge razziale
> 
> Per la sicurezza dell'aborto, oggi con i giusti metodi legali è piuttosto sicuro, più che portare avanti una normale gravidanza, rischio 1 a 11,
> 
> Invece diverrebbe nuovamente molto pericoloso, se si restituissero le donne in mano alle mammane, come gradirebbero molti zelanti fondamentalisti cattolici.



Non mi stupisce che tu bocci la mia proposta, oggi come oggi qualsiasi legge che richieda un minimo sacrificio di libertà femminile è vista dai nazifemministi come moralmente inaccettabile..ovviamente se invece si proponesse di installare una specie di rubinetto ai testicoli degli uomini sarebbe invece visto come "idea interessante e utile anche a tutelare le donne dagli ormoni impazziti del maschio"


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Per cui anche qui vuoi arrogarti il diritto di decidere per un altra persona.



Se ti vedessi che stai per frantumare la testa a tuo figlio con un sasso mi arrogherei la libertà di fermarti, quindi si.

Ma non perché sia illiberale, ma perché la libertà di una persona finisce dove comincia quella altrui, poi ripeto, se una vuole farsi un piercing alle grandi labbra lo faccia pure, li non c’è di mezzo un altro.


----------



## Ciora (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ah, non sapevo che un bambino fosse paragonabile ad un microorganismo. Si imparano sempre cose nuove.




Lo riscrivo per l'ennesima volta ma fondamentalmente è inutile parlare se si delira nel campo favolistico tra credenze e superstizioni religiose.
Un feto fecondato da poco non è una persona. Un uovo non è una persona, uno spermatozoo non è una persona, uno zigote non è una persona. Non si parla di bambini.
Non c'è differenza funzionale o biologica tra un feto umano e quello della maggior parte del resto del regno animale in quello stesso stadio.


----------



## Ema2000 (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non mi stupisce che tu bocci la mia proposta, oggi come oggi qualsiasi legge che richieda un minimo sacrificio di libertà femminile è vista dai nazifemministi come moralmente inaccettabile..ovviamente *se invece si proponesse di installare una specie di rubinetto ai testicoli degli uomini* sarebbe invece visto come "idea interessante e utile anche a tutelare le donne dagli ormoni impazziti del maschio"



Personalmente sarei profondamente contrario anche a quello, anzi con più ardore visto che mi chiamerebbe direttamente in causa.

Magari potrei valutare l'idea di installare questa sorta di rubinetto al cervello di maschietti e femminucce se li limitasse nell'esprimere idee balzane


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> E ripeto per l'ennesima volta anche se a quanto pare viene ignorato perchè evidentemente inconfutabile: non si tratta di omicidio. IL feto è un feto non è un essere umano




"Fertilization is a sequence of events that begins with the contact of a sperm (spermatozoon) with a secondary oocyte (ovum) and ends with the fusion of their pronuclei (the haploid nuclei of the sperm and ovum) and the mingling of their chromosomes to form a new cell. This fertilized ovum, known as a zygote, is a large diploid cell that is the beginning, or primordium, of a human being."
[Moore, Keith L. Essentials of Human Embryology. Toronto: B.C. Decker Inc, 1988, p.2]

Fine delle trasmissioni.


----------



## Ema2000 (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se ti vedessi che stai per frantumare la testa a tuo figlio con un sasso mi arrogherei la libertà di fermarti, quindi si.
> 
> Ma non perché sia illiberale, ma perché la libertà di una persona finisce dove comincia quella altrui, poi ripeto, se una vuole farsi un piercing alle grandi labbra lo faccia pure, li non c’è di mezzo un altro.



Condivido, ma mi sfugge cosa centra con un fine vita assistito e volontario?


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Personalmente sarei profondamente contrario anche a quello, anzi con più ardore visto che mi chiamerebbe direttamente in causa.
> 
> Magari potrei valutare l'idea di installare questa sorta di rubinetto al cervello di maschietti e femminucce se li limitasse nell'esprimere idee balzane



Era ovviamente un esagerazione..ma fidati che se la suddetta pillola fosse prescrivibile per i maschietti qualcuno inizierebbe a considerarla un'idea valida..

Francamente non vedo dove sarebbe il dramma, la prescrizione del medico permetterebbe di avere un farmaco utile senza bisogno di chiederlo, superando la nota vergogna per l'argomento..se poi uno non la vuole non la prende, ma è una sua scelta

Ma lo sapete che i preservativi li vendono nei distributori automatici dei tabacchi (non bastavano nemmeno quelli delle farmacie) proprio perché moltissimi non li usavano perché si vergognavano di comprarli?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Condivido, ma mi sfugge cosa centra con un fine vita assistito e volontario?



Non stavi parlando dell’aborto?

EDIT: no ho controllato, parlavi del fine vita. Mi ero confuso con tutti questi post. Io sono più favorevole alle cure palliative che al resto, ma qui capisco chi la pensa diversamente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Lo riscrivo per l'ennesima volta ma fondamentalmente è inutile parlare se si delira nel campo favolistico tra credenze e superstizioni religiose.
> Un feto fecondato da poco non è una persona. Un uovo non è una persona, uno spermatozoo non è una persona, uno zigote non è una persona. Non si parla di bambini.
> Non c'è differenza funzionale o biologica tra un feto umano e quello della maggior parte del resto del regno animale in quello stesso stadio.



Parli di credenze e superstizioni e poi ci riempi un tuo intero post con esse per giustificare la tua ideologia? Puoi fare di meglio.

"Physicians, biologists and other scientists agree that CONCEPTION MARKS THE BEGINNING OF THE LIFE OF A HUMAN BEING — a being that is alive and is a member of the human species. There is overwhelming agreement on this point in countless medical, biological and scientific writings." (Subcommittee on Separation of Powers to Senate Judiciary Committee S-158, Report, 97th Congress, 1st Session, 1981)

“As Harvard University Medical School professor Micheline Matthews-Ross testified before a 1981 U.S. Senate Judiciary Committee, "It is scientifically correct to say that an individual human life begins at conception … and that this developing human always is a member of our species in all stages of life" (New York Times, April 26, 1981).

Dr. Watson A. Bowes of the University of Colorado Medical School: "The beginning of a single human life is from a biological point of view a simple and straightforward matter — the beginning is conception. This straightforward biological fact should not be distorted to serve sociological, political or economic goals”

Levati di dosso quella spocchia e pensa alle superstizioni di cui TU sei imbevuto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il monte Taigeto è il modello di umanità a cui dovremmo aspirare, non la barbarie cristiana che afferma che anche i down e i malati hanno il diritto di non venire uccisi prima di nascere, concordo...
> 
> Il buon vecchio Adolf era un benefattore, l’Aktion T4 ora che ci penso andrebbe rivalutata, sai quanti SACRIFICI INMENSI risparmiati a quelle famiglie?
> 
> Mamma mia, lasciamo perdere che è meglio.


Se devi fare del sarcasmo, allora sì, lascia perdere. Se vuoi restare sulla discussione, ne parlo volentieri


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Lo riscrivo per l'ennesima volta ma fondamentalmente è inutile parlare se si delira nel campo favolistico tra credenze e superstizioni religiose.
> Un feto fecondato da poco non è una persona. Un uovo non è una persona, uno spermatozoo non è una persona, uno zigote non è una persona. Non si parla di bambini.
> Non c'è differenza funzionale o biologica tra un feto umano e quello della maggior parte del resto del regno animale in quello stesso stadio.



Guardare al mondo in questo modo deve essere di una tristezza incredibile..provo davvero un'enorme pena per te fratello rossonero..come ho già risposto ad un tuo "collega", siamo stati tutti un feto e siamo qui perché nostra madre non ha scelto di ucciderci quando eravamo indifesi


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Aridaje....
> 
> Non si tratta di impedirle di gestirsi il suo corpo, l’ho già detto, c’è un’altra vita di mezzo.
> 
> Una democrazia che non protegge i più deboli è una tirannia, altroché democrazia. Riguardo al resto, se è l’essere senzienti che rende un individuo già dotato di DNA unico e irripetibile (come nel caso del feto) sacrificabile, allora anche certe persone con disturbi mentali molto gravi (come i casi più gravi di Alzheimer) andrebbero uccisi. L’Aktion T4 in pratica.


Ancora con 'sta Aktion T4?? 
Quella nazista era una follia che OBBLIGAVA le persone a fare quello che voleva la dittatura. Sterilizzazione forzata, soppressioni violente e SENZA SCELTA.
Qui si parla di avere la libertà di scegliere. Nessuno ti impone niente. Infatti la donna che ho conosciuto all'ospedale ha scelto (sperando la scelta sia autentica e non figlia di dettami sacri) di tenerselo. E ci mancherebbe che non sia libera di tenere il figlio, malato o meno.

Deduco quindi che se la tua ipotetica moglie facendo degli esami scoprisse di essere (PERCENTUALMENTE PARLANDO) in pericolo a causa della gravidanza, tu e lei andreste avanti fino in fondo, perchè PERCENTUALMENTE PARLANDO rischiate di ASSASSINARE quello che potrebbe essere vostro figlio? 

Dovete capire che quello che voi credete essere La Verità è nient'altro che una vostra soggettiva visione del mondo. Ma ce ne sono altre.
Ti faccio inoltre notare che le "due fazioni" NON sono a specchio: gli antiabortisti vanno a dire agli abortisti che hanno torto e che "dovete fare come diciamo noi"; gli abortisti dicono "va bene come diciamo noi e va bene come dite voi".


----------



## Ciora (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> "Fertilization is a sequence of events that begins with the contact of a sperm (spermatozoon) with a secondary oocyte (ovum) and ends with the fusion of their pronuclei (the haploid nuclei of the sperm and ovum) and the mingling of their chromosomes to form a new cell. This fertilized ovum, known as a zygote, is a large diploid cell that is the beginning, or primordium, of a human being."
> [Moore, Keith L. Essentials of Human Embryology. Toronto: B.C. Decker Inc, 1988, p.2]
> 
> Fine delle trasmissioni.





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Parli di credenze e superstizioni e poi ci riempi un tuo intero post con esse per giustificare la tua ideologia? Puoi fare di meglio.
> 
> "Physicians, biologists and other scientists agree that CONCEPTION MARKS THE BEGINNING OF THE LIFE OF A HUMAN BEING — a being that is alive and is a member of the human species. There is overwhelming agreement on this point in countless medical, biological and scientific writings." (Subcommittee on Separation of Powers to Senate Judiciary Committee S-158, Report, 97th Congress, 1st Session, 1981)
> 
> ...





Mi piacerebbe sapere perché la fecondazione è un momento magico? Cosa succede in quel preciso momento che rende lo zigote una persona degna di tutte le considerazioni che potremmo desiderare di accludervi? Forse, forse c'entra il divino? 
Lo so pur'io che di obiettori ce ne sono fin troppi. Quello che riporti è un ottimo esempio di letteratura che attribuisce qualità "magiche" alle cose. Potresti riempire mille pagine riportando citazioni decontestualizzate pescate a caso. La comunità scientifica allo stato dell'arte parla di altro (e d'altronde la legislazione che ne consegue ne è un risultato. Che sopresa!).
Lo zigote non ha nulla. Non ha nemmeno le strutture che alla fine diventeranno un cervello. Non è nemmeno un organismo vivente con criteri comuni. Non ha esistenza se non come parte della madre, e se la madre vuole considerarlo un parassita indesiderato è assolutamente nel suo diritto. Personalmente non vedo perché, se in questo modo tu consideri il potenziale come come persona fisica, dovresti ignorare lo sperma e l'uovo. Non lo so. Magari non lo fai eh.

Se ne può discutere per sempre ma si torna sempre allo stesso punto: attribuire o non attribuire qualità magiche e valori intrinseci alla vita umana ovvero religione e i suoi corollari di significati. A differenza tua (e dei fondamentalisti), io difendo il tuo diritto di credere alla magia come al diritto di chiunque di autodeterminarsi e scegliere autonomamente per la propria vita. Ma difendo anche il mio diritto di farmi beffe di suddetto pensiero magico.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere perché la fecondazione è un momento magico? Cosa succede in quel preciso momento che rende lo zigote una persona degna di tutte le considerazioni che potremmo desiderare di accludervi? Forse, forse c'entra il divino?
> Lo so pur'io che di obiettori ce ne sono fin troppi. Quello che riporti è un ottimo esempio di letteratura che attribuisce qualità "magiche" alle cose. Potresti riempire mille pagine riportando citazioni decontestualizzate pescate a caso. La comunità scientifica allo stato dell'arte parla di altro (e d'altronde la legislazione che ne consegue ne è un risultato. Che sopresa!).
> Lo zigote non ha nulla. Non ha nemmeno le strutture che alla fine diventeranno un cervello. Non è nemmeno un organismo vivente con criteri comuni. Non ha esistenza se non come parte della madre, e se la madre vuole considerarlo un parassita indesiderato è assolutamente nel suo diritto. Personalmente non vedo perché, se in questo modo tu consideri il potenziale come come persona fisica, dovresti ignorare lo sperma e l'uovo. Non lo so. Magari non lo fai eh.
> 
> Se ne può discutere per sempre ma si torna sempre allo stesso punto: attribuire o non attribuire qualità magiche e valori intrinsechi alla vita umana ovvero religione e i suoi corollari di significati. A differenza tua, io difendo il tuo diritto di credere alla magia come al diritto di chiunque di autodeterminarsi e scegliere autonomamente per la propria vita. Ma difendo anche il mio diritto di farmi beffe di suddetto pensiero magico.



Beh certo, i professionisti che ho citato sono cialtroni imbevuti di pensiero magico. 

Anche Dr. Bernard Nathanson, che ha fatto più di 60.000 aborti e ha detto che "Modern technologies have convinced us that beyond question the unborn child is simply another human being, another member of the human community, indistinguishable in every way from any of us” è un cialtrone.

Anche la dottoressa Lisa Harris di Planned Parenthood (che non mi risulta sia un ente cattolico anti-abortista) è una poveretta imbevuta di pensiero magico quando afferma “[Mothers] are not stupid. They know what’s in there. … It's violence. It's a person. It's killing."

La cosa divertente di quelli come te è che ve la credete di brutto.

Non rispondo alla domanda sul perché non considerare lo sperma una persona perché lo ritengo offensivo verso la mia intelligenza.

Rinnovo l’invito ad avere molta meno spocchia, perché non sei in condizione di potertela permettere senza cadere nel ridicolo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Maggio 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Questo è uno dei classici topic che andranno avanti in eterno perchè le posizioni sono opposte. Solo una cosa: non avevo mai avuto un'indigestione di saccenza, arroganza e fondamentalismo come in 3 minuti qua dentro.


Sono opposte nell'opinione. Sul contenuto no:
- gli antiabortisti vengono da te e ti dicono "devi fare come diciamo noi".
- gli abortisti dicono "è una questione soggettiva. Significa che per me va bene A, ma magari per te no. Magari tu preferisci B. Allora non si può applicare A per tutti. Scegliete tra A, B e magari altre lettere".

Perchè la corrente antiabortista sia vicina al filone religioso è chiaro: 
la religione per sua natura ENTRA nelle questioni puramente etiche, morali, soggettive e viene a dirti cosa fare e cosa non fare. Il tutto intriso di un elemento soprannaturale e, proprio perchè soprannaturale, è coerente per un credente andare da un altro e dire "guarda che la mia opinione viene dall'Alto, noi siamo niente al confronto col divino".

Io capisco bene un vero credente in una religione, sono serio. La trappola è nella natura stessa del credere a un sacro a cui sono state collegate delle regole. Io stesso, se fossi veramente convinto che è stato Dio a dirmi che abortire è ufficialmente sbagliato, anche io andrei in giro a dire "siete dei pazzi, ricredetevi, convertitevi!". (ma se quegli altri credono parimenti a un altro Dio, per lo stesso identico motivo diranno la stessa cosa. Ed inizia una guerra senza soluzione)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ancora con 'sta Aktion T4??
> Quella nazista era una follia che OBBLIGAVA le persone a fare quello che voleva la dittatura. Sterilizzazione forzata, soppressioni violente e SENZA SCELTA.
> Qui si parla di avere la libertà di scegliere. Nessuno ti impone niente. Infatti la donna che ho conosciuto all'ospedale ha scelto (sperando la scelta sia autentica e non figlia di dettami sacri) di tenerselo. E ci mancherebbe che non sia libera di tenere il figlio, malato o meno.
> 
> ...



Soppressioni violente e senza scelta? Esattamente come quelle dei bambini smembrati nel ventre delle proprie madri, quindi. Che scelta hanno loro? Nessuna, perché considerati come non aventi alcun diritto.

L’Aktion T4 è la stessa cosa, considerava alcune persone non degne di essere considerate tali e quindi non degne di essere protette. Deumanizzante l’una, deumanizzante l’altra.

L’unica differenza è che il genocidio che chiamiamo “interruzione volontaria di gravidanza” è ammantato di presunta civiltà e “diritti”, così che la massa, il popolo bue, lo accetti passivamente.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Maggio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Alzo le mani. Per la tua concezione di _tutelare il più debole_ non dovremmo camminare sull'erba o sederci rischiando di ammazzare intere colonie di microorganismi.
> 
> Però poi, magari, chi se ne frega dei migranti esseri umani concepiti e sviluppati. Che crepino di stenti a casa loro (classiche contraddizioni di certo nonsense conservatore-tradizionalista).


Perfetto. Gli argomenti sugli animali ed altri essere umani (in generale, altri esseri viventi) sono proprio un'altra argomentazione che palesa la soggettività della questione 
(oggettiva solamente per il filone antiaborto; quindi in realtà è questa opinione, imposta, quella più vicina all Aktion T4 citato).

In pratica c'è questa opinione A che pretende d'essere UFFICIALMENTE oggettiva. Se però si guarda al resto del pacchetto degli ideali, si vede immediatamente come A si contraddica, in quanto molto soggettiva. Perchè "c'è vita e vita". 
Su quella vita = massima e divina tutela. 
Su quell'altra vita = "ehm...prima gli italiani! Arriverderci, arriverderci".


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2019)

Favorevole ma se ne abusa troppo.


----------



## davoreb (20 Maggio 2019)

Sono contrario all'aborto in sé xo penso sia giusto che ci sia una legge che per un tempo limitato lo permette in caso contrario vedremmo una marea di "aborti casalinghi" molto pericolosi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Soppressioni violente e senza scelta? Esattamente come quelle dei bambini smembrati nel ventre delle proprie madri, quindi. Che scelta hanno loro? Nessuna, perché considerati come non aventi alcun diritto.
> 
> L’Aktion T4 è la stessa cosa, considerava alcune persone non degne di essere considerate tali e quindi non degne di essere protette. Deumanizzante l’una, deumanizzante l’altra.
> 
> L’unica differenza è che il genocidio che chiamiamo “interruzione volontaria di gravidanza” è ammantato di presunta civiltà e “diritti”, così che la massa, il popolo bue, lo accetti passivamente.


No, hai ribadito la tua opinione per cui l'aborto è uccidere un essere umano, quindi hai ignorato quello che ho detto, ovvero che l attuale legislazione occidentale consente una scelta, il nazismo ti priva della libertà di scegliere. Esattamente come vogliono privare della libertà gli antiabortisti. Quindi, se tanto mi dà tanto, sei tu ad essere vicino moralmente vicino all Aktion T4.

Inoltre, ti ripropongo la domanda precedente:
"Deduco quindi che se la tua ipotetica moglie facendo degli esami scoprisse di essere (PERCENTUALMENTE PARLANDO) in pericolo a causa della gravidanza, tu e lei andreste avanti fino in fondo, perchè PERCENTUALMENTE PARLANDO rischiate di ASSASSINARE quello che potrebbe essere vostro figlio?"

Perchè te la ripropongo? Perchè elevi la tua opinione ad opinione oggettiva...su una questione morale. E' questo che sto provando a dire da qualche post. Oggettivo, scientifico, sempre valido, sempre riproducibile. Un metodo scientifico su una questione morale (per sua natura soggettiva, storica, sociale, di costume).

E quello proposto è un esempio buttato letteralmente a caso. Dire "ABORTIRE E' UFFICIALMENTE SBAGLIATO, SEMPRE, IL 100% DEI CASI" è una tesi insostenibile se non al prezzo di fare del male, di provocare sofferenze (dolore, morte).
Ma neanche il dolore e la morte sono passabili di elementi sacri ed oggettivi. Se Mario uccide Tommaso, la condanna inflitta a Mario varia a seconda dello stato, delle leggi, del giudice, degli avvocati.

Allora, di nuovo, la questione si scioglie se lasciata aperta alla possibilità.

PS. questo problema è evidente nella psicologia: l'uomo medio è stato convinto che la scienza tutto sa e tutto può. La psicologia si occupa delle persone, quindi soggetti. E per questo non è oggettivabile. Ma oggi si deve piegare il più possibile per dirsi "scientifica", altrimenti non vale niente (mentre la psichiatria è stupenda perchè ti dà il farmaco, che sa di scienza, e son tutti contenti).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> No, hai ribadito la tua opinione per cui l'aborto è uccidere un essere umano, quindi hai ignorato quello che ho detto, ovvero che l attuale legislazione occidentale consente una scelta, il nazismo ti priva della libertà di scegliere. Esattamente come vogliono privare della libertà gli antiabortisti. Quindi, se tanto mi dà tanto, sei tu ad essere vicino moralmente vicino all Aktion T4.
> 
> Inoltre, ti ripropongo la domanda precedente:
> "Deduco quindi che se la tua ipotetica moglie facendo degli esami scoprisse di essere (PERCENTUALMENTE PARLANDO) in pericolo a causa della gravidanza, tu e lei andreste avanti fino in fondo, perchè PERCENTUALMENTE PARLANDO rischiate di ASSASSINARE quello che potrebbe essere vostro figlio?"
> ...



Sei tu che non hai voluto capire quello che ho scritto. Io ho scritto che l’aborto, come l’aktion T4, NON lascia scelta proprio ai più deboli in assoluto, i bambini, esposti alla tirannia e all’arbitrio del più forte, in questo caso la madre.

In questo Aktion T4 e aborto sono speculari: nella psicopatica spietatezza verso il debole. Riguardo alla tua domanda rispondo di sì, e lo dico da genitore. Aggiungo anche che l’aborto non è permesso solo in casi estremi dalla legge, ma una può abortire letteralmente per qualsiasi ragione. Quella che ti ho detto, che affermava che non prende protezioni perché tanto in caso c’è l’aborto e non le va di diventare un bue per poi dover faticare a dimagrire, potrebbe abortire senza nessun problema e sarebbe tutelata legalmente dallo Stato. Aktion T4. Punto. I bambini non hanno nessuna scelta, gli è imposto di farsi uccidere.

E poi questa “scelta” tolta alle madri fa ridere. Le donne hanno SEMPRE abortito, ovunque, indipendentemente dalle leggi. Ciò che è inaccettabile per me è la tutela statale (sovvenzionata anche coi soldi dei contrari) di chi fa certe scelte e chi le favorisce, invece di mettere gli uni e gli altri di fronte alle loro responsabilità.



Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Gli argomenti sugli animali ed altri essere umani (in generale, altri esseri viventi) sono proprio un'altra argomentazione che palesa la soggettività della questione
> (oggettiva solamente per il filone antiaborto; quindi in realtà è questa opinione, imposta, quella più vicina all Aktion T4 citato).
> 
> In pratica c'è questa opinione A che pretende d'essere UFFICIALMENTE oggettiva. Se però si guarda al resto del pacchetto degli ideali, si vede immediatamente come A si contraddica, in quanto molto soggettiva. Perchè "c'è vita e vita".
> ...



Certamente, se si mette la vita umana allo stesso livello di quella di un maiale tutto è possibile. Ma non stupiamoci di niente allora, nemmeno se dovessero stabilire che gli over 70 sono un peso per il welfare e che vanno giustiziati, o magari “fortemente incoraggiati” a lasciarsi amorevolmente assassinare.


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ti rammento solo che anche tu sei stato "quell'ammasso di cellule di 3 centimetri" e se oggi se qui a scrivere è solo perché tua madre ha avuto il coraggio di farti nascere, se invece ti avesse abortito saresti finito tra i rifiuti ospedalieri (dove vengono gettati i feti abortiti)
> 
> Pensateci ogni tanto quando parlate con tanta leggerezza della vita..io per mia moralità provo pena anche quando sono costretto ad uccidere un insetto


Se non fossi nato, non sarei esistito e nemmeno mi sarei accorto di essere stato "ucciso"(secondo il tuo punto di vista), come non sarei esistito se i miei fossero stati sterili. Quindi?


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Maggio 2019)

Galimberti:

"Giuliano Ferrara, non so se in accordo preventivo con le gerarchie ecclesiastiche, o con le gerarchie ecclesiastiche subito al seguito della sua iniziativa, ha approfittato della recente approvazione all'Onu della moratoria sulla pena di morte per estendere analoga moratoria alla pratica dell'aborto. In questo modo ha rimesso in discussione la legge 194, approvata con un referendum degli italiani trent'anni fa, trascurando il fatto che questa legge, oltre a rendere drasticamente marginali gli aborti clandestini, ha ridotto del 40 per cento le pratiche abortive.

Ora, se consideriamo che compito dello Stato non è costruire la 'città ideale', ma ridurre il più possibile il male nella 'città reale', dobbiamo dire che questa legge ha funzionato ed è entrata nella sensibilità comune degli italiani e soprattutto nel vissuto delle donne, sul cui corpo lo Stato non può decidere, né nella forma dell'aborto forzato come accade in Cina, né nella forma della proibizione dell'aborto come si vorrebbe da noi, perché *in entrambi i casi significa considerare la donna non come 'persona' e quindi come soggetto di libere scelte, ma come semplice 'funzionaria della specie', quindi sotto un profilo che non esitiamo a definire di 'bieco materialismo', in barba a tutti i valori spirituali che si vorrebbero difendere con la proibizione generalizzata della pratica dell'aborto.*

La grande contraddizione. Per rendercene conto è sufficiente considerare l'insanabile contraddizione che esiste tra la 'natura' e l''individuo'. La natura quasi sempre rifiuta l'aborto perché, per la conservazione della specie, ha bisogno di tanta vita. Non perché la vita sia 'sacra'. Alla natura non appartengono giudizi di valore. Per questo essa spreca tante vite senza rimpianto.

Nel suo ciclo crudele e innocente di vita e di morte, alla natura i singoli individui interessano solo in quanto riproduttivi. Le loro biografie, le loro storie, i loro progetti, i loro sogni, il senso che essi cercano nel breve tragitto della loro esistenza, alla natura non interessano proprio nulla.

Questa, tra natura e individuo, è la grande contraddizione che nel corpo della donna, dove le esigenze della natura e quelle della propria soggettività confliggono, diventa la grande lacerazione che non consente sempre alla donna di coincidere con l'istanza materna e all'istanza materna di essere sempre compatibile con la realizzazione della propria individualità.

L'aborto è solo il drammatico epilogo di questa lacerante contraddizione, che viene prima di tutte quelle giustificazioni razionali, assolutamente da non trascurare, che sono l'età in cui si resta incinte, il numero dei figli già nati, le risorse economiche della famiglia, il costo delle abitazioni, la scarsa disponibilità di nidi e di asili, la sempre maggior difficoltà delle famiglie nucleari di oggi di farsi aiutare.

Tutte queste ragioni vengono dopo, molto dopo. Prima di queste, inconfessatamente, segretamente, inconsciamente, c'è il rifiuto della donna di consegnarsi ineluttabilmente e incondizionatamente alle richieste della natura, che guarda gli individui esclusivamente come fattori riproduttivi per la sua autoconservazione. 
*
I rappresentanti dei vari 'movimenti per la vita', oggi impegnati nei consultori a dispensare i loro consigli, non conoscono questa lacerazione. Con la parola 'vita' essi pensano alla vita della 'natura' non a quella dell''individuo', dimenticando che è stato proprio il cristianesimo a far nascere e a far crescere il concetto di 'individuo'.* E lo ha fatto emancipando la persona dall'ordine naturale, per instaurarla come compiuta soggettività, a cui compete capacità di discernimento e libero arbitrio. Si è dimenticata la Chiesa di questo suo principio che ha dato forma alla cultura occidentale, rendendola riconoscibile e differenziandola dalle altre culture proprio a partire da questo suo dettato?


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Maggio 2019)

"...smascherando la sottile persuasione che si va diffondendo secondo la quale, senza religione, non è possibile darsi una morale. Non è così. Basta rifarsi a due fondamentali insegnamenti di Kant.

*Il primo recita:* *"La morale è fatta per l'uomo, non l'uomo per la morale"*. Che è quanto basta per far piazza pulita di tutte quelle morali fondate sui principi religiosi, che nel nostro tempo sono inapplicabili, perché formulati quando la natura era considerata immutabile e non come oggi in ogni suo aspetto modificabile. I progressi della scienza e della tecnica, che la chiesa non ha mai smesso di contrastare, rendono quei principi del tutto inutilizzabili.

*Il secondo* dettato che Kant pone alla base della morale laica recita: *"L'uomo va trattato sempre come un fine e mai come un mezzo"*. Un principio questo che, applicato alla questione dell'aborto, significa: non trattare la donna solo come un 'mezzo' riproduttivo, imponendole in ogni caso la procreazione, ma come un 'fine', e quindi come persona libera e responsabile delle sue scelte. 

Credo che bastino questi due principi difficilmente contestabili per ispirare un'etica laica, come deve essere quella dello Stato se vuol essere rispettoso di tutte le opinioni e le credenze, comprese quella cristiana, perché neppure il cristiano può accettare di trattare la donna come un 'mezzo' e non come una 'persona', dal momento che fu proprio il cristianesimo, lo ripetiamo, a introdurre nella nostra cultura il concetto di 'persona'.

Un'ultima parola agli uomini di religione. Se avete bisogno degli strumenti giuridici per difendere la vostra morale imponendola a tutti, dimostrate solo la debolezza della vostra fede che, se ricorre al dispositivo legislativo, vuol dire che più non si fida del convincimento delle coscienze. A me questo pare un problema grave. Ma è un problema vostro, che però non potete far pagare anche a chi non aderisce al vostro credo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sei tu che non hai voluto capire quello che ho scritto. Io ho scritto che l’aborto, come l’aktion T4, NON lascia scelta proprio ai più deboli in assoluto, i bambini, esposti alla tirannia e all’arbitrio del più forte, in questo caso la madre.
> 
> In questo Aktion T4 e aborto sono speculari: nella psicopatica spietatezza verso il debole. Riguardo alla tua domanda rispondo di sì, e lo dico da genitore. Aggiungo anche che l’aborto non è permesso solo in casi estremi dalla legge, ma una può abortire letteralmente per qualsiasi ragione. Quella che ti ho detto, che affermava che non prende protezioni perché tanto in caso c’è l’aborto e non le va di diventare un bue per poi dover faticare a dimagrire, potrebbe abortire senza nessun problema e sarebbe tutelata legalmente dallo Stato. Aktion T4. Punto. I bambini non hanno nessuna scelta, gli è imposto di farsi uccidere.
> 
> ...


Tu hai tirato fuori l'esempio Aktion T4 per fare scandalo su quella che, secondo il tuo soggettivo parere, è omicidio. Allora ti ho invitato a far caso che, in realtà, sei tu, apparentemente per assurdo, ad essere vicino a quelle posizioni. 

- tu sei fissato sulla questione dell'omicidio, quindi guardi al CONTENUTO. Quindi pensi che abortire è come Aktion T4.
- io ti invito a riflettere sulla MODALITA' con cui si realizza la tua opinione. Come Aktion T4 non lascia scelta, tu non vuoi dare alcuna scelta a nessuno, vuoi dire agli altri come comportarsi su una questione dalle complesse sfaccettature, che non può essere ridotta a "i bambini non possono scegliere, ogni gravidanza deve andare fino in fondo". Per questo ti rimando all'opinione di Galimberti sotto.

Non serve che arrotondi la tua opinione con queste parole : il più debole, tirannia, smembrare, psicopatica spietatezza. Sembra la versione parodistica di Alessandro Barbero. Manca solo sgozzamento. Sei stato chiaro nell'esprimerti.

Ho capito cosa vuoi dire, tu riduci l'intera questione a questo: "i bambini nel ventre materno non hanno scelta; se li uccidi è sbagliato". Ma c'è altro.
E sopratutto: pensi che proibendo l'aborto fai la COSA GIUSTA, fai il BENE. Ma il bene è materia soggettiva. E qui ci sono persone che hanno un'idea del bene diversa dalla tua. Ti sto dicendo che impedire ogni aborto per me è fare del male. E' inutile che continui a citare il nazismo (??), pensando di essere tu quello buono e gli abortisti dei cattivoni egoisti. L'esempio di quelle che vogliono abortire per non ingrassare è superfluo; è chiaro che qui nessuno pensava a quei casi.

Non credo di aver capito la parte sullo Stato. "La scelta ce l'hai comunque, Stato o meno". Certo, se è per questo, posso comunque rubare in banca. La legge dopo mi punirà, ma prima della punizione posso scegliere di rubare.
Allo stesso modo, vuoi proibire l'aborto. E poi dire "se volete abortire fuorilegge, fate pure". Cosa c'entra scusami? E' chiaro che qui si parla in linea con la legge. Tu vuoi rendere illegale l'aborto, quindi togliere a me donna la scelta di abortire.

Sul sovvenzionamento dei soldi dei contrari:
- sono contro all'uso di droghe. Se qualcuno si ammala per questo io, anche se contrario, contribuisco alle sue cure.
- un criminale che va incontro a processi vari, impegna molto la macchina statale da un punto di vista economico. Io sono contro i criminali, eppure pago le tasse per dare loro un processo.

Non è che si pagano solo le tasse che si vogliono pagare.


L'esempio dei maiali e dei MO serve come esempio, a far riflettere sul come la classifica dell'importanza delle vite è, ovviamente, soggetta all'opinione personale. La logica ti rende facile dire "davvero vogliamo mettere la vita umana allo stesso livello di quella di un maiale?". E allora tra due vite umane qual è quella più importante? E che intendiamo per più importante? Chi lo dice che un migrante vale meno di un italiano? Lo dice un italiano? E cosa c'è di più soggettivo di questo? Chi lo dice che un feto è più importante dei due genitori? Chi lo dice che se questo feto è malato, i due genitori sono costretti ad averlo? Chi lo dice insomma?

Qui sotto Galimberti, che riporta qualcosa di ancora più originario dell'idea di morale: la natura stessa.



Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Galimberti:
> 
> "Giuliano Ferrara, non so se in accordo preventivo con le gerarchie ecclesiastiche, o con le gerarchie ecclesiastiche subito al seguito della sua iniziativa, ha approfittato della recente approvazione all'Onu della moratoria sulla pena di morte per estendere analoga moratoria alla pratica dell'aborto. In questo modo ha rimesso in discussione la legge 194, approvata con un referendum degli italiani trent'anni fa, trascurando il fatto che questa legge, oltre a rendere drasticamente marginali gli aborti clandestini, ha ridotto del 40 per cento le pratiche abortive.
> 
> ...





Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> "...smascherando la sottile persuasione che si va diffondendo secondo la quale, senza religione, non è possibile darsi una morale. Non è così. Basta rifarsi a due fondamentali insegnamenti di Kant.
> 
> Il primo recita: "La morale è fatta per l'uomo, non l'uomo per la morale". Che è quanto basta per far piazza pulita di tutte quelle morali fondate sui principi religiosi, che nel nostro tempo sono inapplicabili, perché formulati quando la natura era considerata immutabile e non come oggi in ogni suo aspetto modificabile. I progressi della scienza e della tecnica, che la chiesa non ha mai smesso di contrastare, rendono quei principi del tutto inutilizzabili.
> 
> ...


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se non fossi nato, non sarei esistito e nemmeno mi sarei accorto di essere stato "ucciso"(secondo il tuo punto di vista), come non sarei esistito se i miei fossero stati sterili. Quindi?



è comodo ragionare così quando si è dalla parte di quelli che "esistono"...quindi per lo stesso tuo ragionamento, e parlo in generale, perché se l'aborto non è un omicidio lo dovrebbe essere uccidere un neonato?
Tanto anche lui, mica si rende conto di nulla eh..

Ma estendiamo il concetto a chiunque su questo mondo..voglio dire, se domani uno x strada mi ammazza che mi frega? In fondo da morto mica mi farei problemi nei suoi confronti o mi rammaricherei di aver smesso di vivere..

Se il problema è l'individuo anziché la specie allora l'individuo è sacro sempre, dal concepimento alla morte..oppure non vale mai nulla


----------



## sunburn (21 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è comodo ragionare così quando si è dalla parte di quelli che "esistono"...quindi per lo stesso tuo ragionamento, e parlo in generale, perché se l'aborto non è un omicidio lo dovrebbe essere uccidere un neonato?
> Tanto anche lui, mica si rende conto di nulla eh..
> 
> Ma estendiamo il concetto a chiunque su questo mondo..voglio dire, se domani uno x strada mi ammazza che mi frega? In fondo da morto mica mi farei problemi nei suoi confronti o mi rammaricherei di aver smesso di vivere..
> ...


Un neoanto, che per definizione è nato e venuto alla vita, è in grado di percepire ciò che gli sta intorno, anche se non ne conserva memoria. Un embrione e un feto, al'interno dei limiti temporali fissati dalla legge, non hanno la medesima percezione.

Se la vita inizia dal concempimento, allora chi uccide una donna incinta dovrebbe rispondere per duplice omicidio, una donna che tenti di suicidarsi dovrebbe essere condannata per tentato omicidio o per omicidio a seconda che si verifichi un aborto o meno, la donna che utilizzi la pillola del giorno dopo dovrebbe essere condannata per omicidio eccetera. Inutile dire quanto ciò sarebbe assurdo e pericoloso. Pericoloso perché col regresso che operi tu, allora qualcuno potrebbe andare ancora più indietro nella sequenza della procreazione umana e arrivare a dichiarare illegali le pratiche contracettive(già successo durante il fascismo).

Concludo ribadendo il concetto. PER TE la vita inizia dal concepimento. E' una tua opinione legittima, ma non puoi pretendere che sia l'unica in assenza di uniformità di vedute né dal punto di vista scientifico né di quello etico-morale. Pensare che la propria visione etica e morale sia l'unica legittima storicamente non ha mai portato a nulla di buono.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Un neoanto, che per definizione è nato e venuto alla vita, è in grado di percepire ciò che gli sta intorno, anche se non ne conserva memoria. Un embrione e un feto, al'interno dei limiti temporali fissati dalla legge, non hanno la medesima percezione.
> 
> Se la vita inizia dal concempimento, allora chi uccide una donna incinta dovrebbe rispondere per duplice omicidio, una donna che tenti di suicidarsi dovrebbe essere condannata per tentato omicidio o per omicidio a seconda che si verifichi un aborto o meno, la donna che utilizzi la pillola del giorno dopo dovrebbe essere condannata per omicidio eccetera. Inutile dire quanto ciò sarebbe assurdo e pericoloso. Pericoloso perché col regresso che operi tu, allora qualcuno potrebbe andare ancora più indietro nella sequenza della procreazione umana e arrivare a dichiarare illegali le pratiche contracettive(già successo durante il fascismo).
> 
> Concludo ribadendo il concetto. PER TE la vita inizia dal concepimento. E' una tua opinione legittima, ma non puoi pretendere che sia l'unica in assenza di uniformità di vedute né dal punto di vista scientifico né di quello etico-morale. Pensare che la propria visione etica e morale sia l'unica legittima storicamente non ha mai portato a nulla di buono.



Mi vedi fare comizi o condannare qualcuno?
Ma posso avere la mia opinione che si basa su una verità incontrovertibile: il feto diventerà un essere umano unico e determinato, la vita di quell'individuo dunque ha già cominciato a delinearsi in quel momento.
La regressione che tu evochi è priva di connessione col mio ragionamento, io parlo di individualità..cosa centra con qualche milionata di spermatozoi?

Mi pare anche evidente la necessita di disumanizzare il feto per poter conciliare la scelta di eliminarlo come fosse una appendice inutile del corpo


----------



## sunburn (21 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi vedi fare comizi o condannare qualcuno?
> Ma posso avere la mia opinione che si basa su una verità incontrovertibile: il feto diventerà un essere umano unico e determinato, la vita di quell'individuo dunque ha già cominciato a delinearsi in quel momento.
> La regressione che tu evochi è priva di connessione col mio ragionamento, io parlo di individualità..cosa centra con qualche milionata di spermatozoi?
> 
> Mi pare anche evidente la necessita di disumanizzare il feto per poter conciliare la scelta di eliminarlo come fosse una appendice inutile del corpo


Non fai comizi, ma utilizzi un linguaggio e una terminologia(per es: "è incontrovertibile") che manifestano una volontà di affermare la tua opinione come verità assoluta. 
Mi sembra inutile continuare perché ripeteremmo le stesse cose. Alla prossima "litigata"...


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non fai comizi, ma utilizzi un linguaggio e una terminologia(per es: "è incontrovertibile") che manifestano una volontà di affermare la tua opinione come verità assoluta.
> Mi sembra inutile continuare perché ripeteremmo le stesse cose. Alla prossima "litigata"...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Maggio 2019)

Favorevole. Forse troppe persone non capiscono che non tutti gli esseri umani sono nati e fatti per essere genitori. Se una persona si accorge di questa cosa, fa bene ad abortire. Onestamente non ci vedo nulla di strano. Io non calcolo il feto come una persona, perché ancora non lo è, almeno secondo me. 
Non ha senso far nascere un figlio facendolo vivere e probabilmente facendolo diventare un caso della società a causa dell'infanzia terribile che gli possano far passare alcuni genitori. Non ha alcun dannato senso creare sofferenza "cosi a gratis". La Chiesa su questi discorsi non dovrebbe manco aprire bocca.


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Maggio 2019)

A favore.
Mi chiedo seriamente come si possa considerare un feto di poche settimane come un individuo/persona.


----------



## PheelMD (22 Maggio 2019)

Per quanto mi riguarda e per quanto concerne la mia esperienza la mia posizione è diametralmente opposta al fondamentalismo cattolico e al tempo stesso diametralmente opposta al cinismo razionale. A seconda dei casi cerco di impostare un rapporto con la paziente che sia fondato sul senso della realtà. 
Perchè, possiamo stare a discutere giorni/ore/mesi sui dogmi dell'etica e della filosofia, quello che manca rimane sempre la realtà concreta delle cose. 

Non sono specialista in Ginecologia, ma vi posso garantire che le situazioni da affrontare quando una donna è in gravidanza sono le più colorite possibili. 
Dalla mamma che prende a schiaffi la figlia incinta con un'ecografia addominale che mostra il sacco gestazionale, a quella che vuole portare a termine ad ogni costo la gravidanza con feto idrocefalico perchè "Dio mi aiuterà a guarire il bambino" (molto spesso non lo dice ma lo pensa e cerca di farlo capire), a quella che si prende il Citomegalovirus in gravidanza e con un rischio del 15% di sordità neonatale è convinta di abortire (anche dopo aver spiegato che, nell'evenienza, l'impianto di protesi cocleare risolverebbe la sordità/ipoacusia). 
Passando per l'isterica (nel senso patologico del termine) che al quarto/quinto mese si sveglia una mattina e si presenta in ambulatorio minacciando il suicidio nel caso un medico non la faccia abortire. 
Se nell'ultimo caso la risposta è molto semplice e varia da "Prego, la finestra è quella"/"Quale siringa vuole?" e state tranquilli che nessuna donna sia mai andata oltre e non sono responsabile di nessun'induzione al suicidio, molto più difficile è approcciarsi alle altre situazioni.
Qui mi ricollego a quanto detto prima sul senso della realtà. 

Non è facile persuadere una donna che il suo bambino con idrocefalo non sarà guarito da nessuno e avrà ripercussioni devastanti per tutta la vita che potrà vivere. Per quanto io ritenga che una donna con queste convinzioni non sia in grado di gestire un bambino così e portare a termine la gravidanza distruggerebbe non tanto la famiglia (che vive con una celestiale ma altrettanto irreale concezione della vita) ma il bambino stesso, non posso nè moralmente e nè professionalmente affermarle che sia giusto abortire. 
In questi casi, il mio consiglio personale è quello di affidarlo a persone che siano in grado di dare a questo bambino una dignità: si veda associazione Cottolengo e simili. Perchè raccontare al mondo che il bambino è bello e vivrà benissimo in quanto figlio di Dio, con rispetto parlando, è indegno per lui e per la sua vita. 

Così come, seppur in contrasto con le facoltà della madre di chiedere l'interruzione immediata di gravidanza ad un bambino con ipoacusia/sordità da Cmv, il mio consiglio rimarrà sempre quello di effettuare indagini più approfondite (che di norma non vengono consigliate) per quantificare l'entità del danno e poi illustrare nei minimi dettagli quali possano essere le soluzioni terapeutiche.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Maggio 2019)

Sarei favorevole all'aborto se l'uomo fosse un essere dotato di raziocinio, la realtà dimostra il contrario.
Ciò che dovrebbe esistere come atto estremo e doloroso viene utilizzato come gli sconti di The Fork, quindi direi di porci qualche domanda più profonda, che vada al di là dell'origine dell'uovo.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Maggio 2019)

OT: ma solo io leggendo di fretta nei titoli del thread leggo: Arbitro: cosa ne pensate?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Giugno 2019)

Come al solito il tema viene trattato in senso strettamente indivisualistico. Non solo è invece un problema delle famiglie, ma è un problema sociale, nazionale e internazionale per le conseguenze delle scelte oggi affidate al singolo.

Sono milioni e milioni i non-nati... e cosa pensate che ne facciano del vostro bimbo appena estratto dal ventre di vostra figlia o madre o moglie? Forse viene cremato? Magari...

Intanto molti vengono estratti che sono ancora vivi! E li devono uccidere dopo, mentre muovono le gambette e respirano! 

Poi del corpo che ne fanno? In America hanno scoperto che vengono venduti!
Interi, o a pezzi! o solo alcuni organi!
C'è un mercato nero mondiale con relativi 'menù'!

Non è un mistero per esempio che la Pepsi ha dovuto ammettere che nelle proprie bevande si utilizzavano degli aromi derivati da feti umani! Perchè pare che questi aromi siano molto gustosi?! 
Questa è stata una rarissima indagine sul torbido mondo del traffico di feti umani.

L'indagine più clamorosa è quella che ha incastrato l'agenzia americana per l'aborto Planned Parenthood, dove come già detto si è scoperta la compravendita dei feti.

Il traffico di feti umani è parallelo al traffico di bambini rapiti o comprati. E purtroppo pare che non solo vengano "utilizzati" in chirurgia o per esperimenti farmaceutici e genetici, ma vengono anche usati in rituali satanici (Podesta? Clinton?) in cui vengono torturati e uccisi.

Questi che gestiscono questi orribili traffici sono quelli che stanno dietro il movimento per l'aborto!
Organizzando le manifestazioni, pagando i manifestanti, pagando le pubblicità, le serie tv, i film e le canzoni che dicano che l'aborto è bello!!
Attenzione! Non dicono che non bisogna concepire, non fanno campagne per gli anticoncezionali! Anzi, propongono, instillano, uno stile di vita individualista, attaccando la famiglia, favorendo al massimo quindi le gravidanze indesiderate !!

Questo è ciò che i "pro-vita" sanno. Sanno che è in gioco una guerra tra il bene e il male, sulla nostra pelle.
Al contrario chi manifesta pro-aborto sono i più dissoluti, viziosi, diabolici esseri che esistano.
O al massimo sono degli individualisti che credono alla libera scelta, e non hanno proprio idea di cosa ci sia realmente in ballo!


----------



## gabri65 (11 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Come al solito il tema viene trattato in senso strettamente indivisualistico. Non solo è invece un problema delle famiglie, ma è un problema sociale, nazionale e internazionale per le conseguenze delle scelte oggi affidate al singolo.
> 
> Sono milioni e milioni i non-nati... e cosa pensate che ne facciano del vostro bimbo appena estratto dal ventre di vostra figlia o madre o moglie? Forse viene cremato? Magari...
> 
> ...



Ascolta, ti ritengo una persona molto intelligente e ti leggo volentieri, anche se a volte un po' eccessivo, ma adesso dire che la Clinton fa i sacrifici satanici con i feti umani, dai …


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ascolta, ti ritengo una persona molto intelligente e ti leggo volentieri, anche se a volte un po' eccessivo, ma adesso dire che la Clinton fa i sacrifici satanici con i feti umani, dai …



Se usano i bambini possono usare anche i feti, ma non voglio pensare a cosa possa succedere. In Italia si sa poco o nulla sull'indagine su Podesta, Clinton & co., il "Pizza Gate". Io ho lasciato perdere quando ho sentito l'audio di un bambino che piangeva mentre gli sussurravano delle cose...
Per chi vuole approfondire ci sono vari siti e forum americani, dato che loro hanno ancora la libertà di parola, mentre qui siamo a stadi orwelliani più avanzati.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Giugno 2019)

Il punto è che i pro-choice in realtà vogliono l'aborto fino al nono mese per avere più feti maturi nel mercato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Se usano i bambini possono usare anche i feti, ma non voglio pensare a cosa possa succedere. In Italia si sa poco o nulla sull'indagine su Podesta, Clinton & co., il "Pizza Gate". Io ho lasciato perdere quando ho sentito l'audio di un bambino che piangeva mentre gli sussurravano delle cose...
> Per chi vuole approfondire ci sono vari siti e forum americani, dato che loro hanno ancora la libertà di parola, mentre qui siamo a stadi orwelliani più avanzati.



talmente orwelliano che facendo una ricerca veloce su google "pizza gate" ti esce un tizio italiano che ne parla su youtube


----------



## gabri65 (11 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Se usano i bambini possono usare anche i feti, ma non voglio pensare a cosa possa succedere. In Italia si sa poco o nulla sull'indagine su Podesta, Clinton & co., il "Pizza Gate". Io ho lasciato perdere quando ho sentito l'audio di un bambino che piangeva mentre gli sussurravano delle cose...
> Per chi vuole approfondire ci sono vari siti e forum americani, dato che loro hanno ancora la libertà di parola, mentre qui siamo a stadi orwelliani più avanzati.



Ma che ci siano notizie del genere diffuse non lo nego. Mi immagino che anche tu ragioni in base a cosa ti viene propinato, non credo che si può assistere ad ogni evento. Ma onestamente, visti gli interessi in gioco, mi viene difficile pensare che non ci sia una notevole parte dell'informazione che è costruita ad arte per manipolare le menti e spostare i pareri. La Clinton è una madre e nonna, sarà politicamente diabolica quanto vuoi, dalla sua posizione magari ha causato danni indiretti che vanno aldilà di una sola vita umana, ma sinceramente che si arrivi a queste cose lo ritengo molto poco verosimile.

Anche Belluccone, il demonio in persona, si è spinto al massimo al bunga-bunga, voglio dire …

PS
poi, oh, io non voglio fare un topic sulla Clinton e non la difendo, eh, già mi sembra di essere ampiamente OT


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Giugno 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> talmente orwelliano che facendo una ricerca veloce su google "pizza gate" ti esce un tizio italiano che ne parla su youtube



Ma chissà perchè i media non ne parlano... Su YT non sai quanti video mi hanno passato dagli USA, che "non si possono vedere nel tuo Paese". Video che non appaiono nelle ricerche dall'Italia, nè su YT, nè su google, che infatti viene chiamato goolag: dà i risultati che ti vogliono dare, escludendo i risultati "scomodi".


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma che ci siano notizie del genere diffuse non lo nego. Mi immagino che anche tu ragioni in base a cosa ti viene propinato, non credo che si può assistere ad ogni evento. Ma onestamente, visti gli interessi in gioco, mi viene difficile pensare che non ci sia una notevole parte dell'informazione che è costruita ad arte per manipolare le menti e spostare i pareri. La Clinton è una madre e nonna, sarà politicamente diabolica quanto vuoi, dalla sua posizione magari ha causato danni indiretti che vanno aldilà di una sola vita umana, ma sinceramente che si arrivi a queste cose lo ritengo molto poco verosimile.
> 
> Anche Belluccone, il demonio in persona, si è spinto al massimo al bunga-bunga, voglio dire …
> 
> ...



Non siamo molto OT, dato che i Clinton sono tra i principali promotori del "pro-choice", e sono uno un due volte Presidente, e l'altra vice-presidente nonchè candidata alla Casa Bianca. Sono collusi con Hollywood e i media, e Soros, Rickefeller, Rothschild, Goldman-Sachs, ovvero i banchieri, il settore petrolchimico; e comandano il globalismo, i flussi migratori, il pseudo-ecologismo.
Quindi ridurre il dibatto sull'aborto come una mera scelta individuale è fuorviante. 
C'è in ballo una lotta tra il Bene e il Male; tra il Logos e l'anti-logos.


----------



## sunburn (11 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma chissà perchè i media non ne parlano... Su YT non sai quanti video mi hanno passato dagli USA, che "non si possono vedere nel tuo Paese". Video che non appaiono nelle ricerche dall'Italia, nè su YT, nè su google, che infatti viene chiamato goolag: dà i risultati che ti vogliono dare, escludendo i risultati "scomodi".


Eh già, chissà perché non ne parlano... Una faccenda così importante e verosimile. 
Finisco il calice di Champagne aromatizzato alla placenta invecchiata 24 settimane e faccio qualche ricerca.


----------



## numero 3 (11 Giugno 2019)

Una sempre più ricercata e precisa medicina che riesce a diagnosticare ogni singola fase di crescita del feto ti pone di fronte ad un dilemma che va al di là del figlio concepito per errore o in seguito a violenza, se la ginecologa ti installa il dubbio che tuo figlio non sarà uguale agli altri c'è il rischio di sindrome di down o peggio magari cerebroleso o non normodotati....
Tu genitore come reagisci? Quanti giorni passi con la tua compagna/moglie a vagliare ogni singola decisione?
A me è successo..Abbiamo deciso di portare avanti la gravidanza e grazie a Dio tutto si è risolto..Ma sono situazioni che vanno vissute in prima persona e solo tu puoi valutare tutto è impossibile schierarsi.
Io non ho votato anche perché scusate la mia ignoranza da 50enne.
MA COME SI FA A VOTARE IL SONDAGGIO???? Io non capisco dove è.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma chissà perchè i media non ne parlano... Su YT non sai quanti video mi hanno passato dagli USA, che "non si possono vedere nel tuo Paese". Video che non appaiono nelle ricerche dall'Italia, nè su YT, nè su google, che infatti viene chiamato goolag: dà i risultati che ti vogliono dare, escludendo i risultati "scomodi".



Non voglio insistere, ma non mi torna.

Un po' internet la conosco, e se fosse così, non dico adesso, ma tra qualche giorno il tuo messaggio non dovrebbe esistere più, perché analizzato dai robot di ricerca e bannato. E anche il forum rischierebbe grosso. Per questo ti dicevo che il tuo post è eccessivo. Forse il motivo per cui non trovi certi video è che la marea di informazioni viene filtrata geograficamente su server locali che hanno natura estremamente dinamica. A volte a me è capitato più di una volta di trovare roba che poco dopo non si riusciva più a trovare. E poi riappariva. Dipende moltissimo dal provider e da ennemila variabili.

E onestamente a certi video "non ufficiali" posso dare il solito credito che dò alle chiacchere da bar, a volte vere, a volte spropositi. Forse sono banditi da internet proprio per questo. Poi tutto può essere, eh, non sono certo un credulone bigotto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Come al solito il tema viene trattato in senso strettamente indivisualistico. Non solo è invece un problema delle famiglie, ma è un problema sociale, nazionale e internazionale per le conseguenze delle scelte oggi affidate al singolo.
> 
> Sono milioni e milioni i non-nati... e cosa pensate che ne facciano del vostro bimbo appena estratto dal ventre di vostra figlia o madre o moglie? Forse viene cremato? Magari...
> 
> ...




Concordo in pieno amico mio. 

Del resto anche il caso Planned Parenthood sarebbe stato derubricato a paranoia da terrapiattisti se David Daleiden non li avesse incastrati coi video.

Come al solito, ognuno vede quello che vuole vedere. 

Patetico poi parlare di libera scelta, quando ci sono in ballo due esseri umani e ad uno di questi non viene lasciata alcuna voce in capitolo, se non quella di essere completamente soggetto all’arbitrio del più forte.

Patetiche anche le affermazioni riguardanti il fatto che non tutti siano adatti ad essere genitori, cosa vera ma che non significa che il bambino debba essere ammazzato, visto tra l’altro che esiste l’adozione, ed esiste la possibilità per persone che non possono avere figli di prendersi cura di bambini “indesiderati” dai genitori naturali.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non voglio insistere, ma non mi torna.
> 
> Un po' internet la conosco, e se fosse così, non dico adesso, ma tra qualche giorno il tuo messaggio non dovrebbe esistere più, perché analizzato dai robot di ricerca e bannato. E anche il forum rischierebbe grosso. Per questo ti dicevo che il tuo post è eccessivo. Forse il motivo per cui non trovi certi video è che la marea di informazioni viene filtrata geograficamente su server locali che hanno natura estremamente dinamica. A volte a me è capitato più di una volta di trovare roba che poco dopo non si riusciva più a trovare. E poi riappariva. Dipende moltissimo dal provider e da ennemila variabili.
> 
> E onestamente a certi video "non ufficiali" posso dare il solito credito che dò alle chiacchere da bar, a volte vere, a volte spropositi. Forse sono banditi da internet proprio per questo. Poi tutto può essere, eh, non sono certo un credulone bigotto.



Concordo, non siamo ancora a quel punto. Se vuoi ti passo una serie di video di YT su cui appare una finestra nera con scritto "Spiacenti ma questo video non è disponibile nel tuo Paese", ma non li ho messi in un segnalibro. Quelli non li trovi dall'Europa, hai bisogno di un link mandato dall'estero.
Tanti video hanno vita breve, infatti si cerca almeno di salvarli scaricandoli prima che spariscano. Perchè c'è un esercito di SJW che segnalano i video scomodi. Succede anche negli USA nonostante ci sia il diritto di parola ma da noi, e nel resto dell'UE, il fenomeno è più acuto.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Giugno 2019)

Ma non avete mai conosciuto degli utenti di FB bannati per una parolina sbagliata?
Sai che FB vuole nome e congomi veri e non nicknames, e chiede di inviare un documento di identità?
E tanti lo mandano! Così FB ha un database di documenti di identità. E lo dicono che è per il bene dei tuoi contatti, che sappiano chi sei! LOL

Negli States FB ha appena vietato la parola Honk... perchè dava fastidio ai globalisti. Son sempre più le parole vietate e in Italia lo sappiamo bene, parole come zingaro, spazzino, handicappato, fr**, *****, ecc ecc... grazie anche alla campagna di quell'associazione comunista che è l'Ordine dei Giornalisti.

E' tutto collegato ai vertici delle (((elites))), non siamo off topic quindi. Gli stessi figuri che marciano ai gay pride sono gli stessi che marciano per l'accoglienza e gli stessi che marciano per l'aborto! Infatti sono tutte campagne anti-White.
Ne siamo talmente intrisi che la gente manco se ne accorge. Anzi, godono che l'autorità colpisca il nemico identificato (che è il loro stesso popolo, razza e cultura), si divertono a denunciare a destra e a manca, appena trovano la parola sbagliata: ormai non serve più gridare all'omofobo, xenofobo, ecc, basta un click e sei fuori dai social. E ti vengono anche a prendere a casa e ti portano in galera!

E' recente infatti il caso di una donna negli States, una madre con figli piccoli, che per aver scritto "lesbian" su twitter, è arrivata la polizia a casa e l'ha portata in centrale, con i bimbi che piangevano. Immagina lo shock e la diffamazione pubblica che ha dovuto subire...
Per non parlare degli smartphone che sanno tutto, che ti ascoltano pure, e non si spengono mai!


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Come al solito il tema viene trattato in senso strettamente indivisualistico. Non solo è invece un problema delle famiglie, ma è un problema sociale, nazionale e internazionale per le conseguenze delle scelte oggi affidate al singolo.
> 
> Sono milioni e milioni i non-nati... e cosa pensate che ne facciano del vostro bimbo appena estratto dal ventre di vostra figlia o madre o moglie? Forse viene cremato? Magari...
> 
> ...


Questa mi mancava.
Avendo saputo dai miei amici che sul darkweb si leggono di fatti del genere, non mi stupisce che sia vero.
Ma allo stesso tempo credo sia necessario allontanare la parte di bufala. Proprio per valorizzare le notizie ufficialmente vere.
Scrivendo "pepsi aromi umani", trovo *questa immagine*:







Un prezzario delle parti del corpo con tanto di sconti su alcuni "articoli".
Qual è la fonte di questa immagine? Come si fa a sapere se il contenuto è autentico?

Riguardo l'ammissione della Pepsi, puoi aiutarmi nella ricerca di queste dichiarazioni?
Ho trovato un articolo che discute la vicenda. E' di un sito chiamato *BUTAC - bufale un tanto al chilo*, che smentisce. Ma l'articolo è del 2014, ed è un solo articolo.

Lo stesso autore, in un sito diverso, è tornato a smentire nel Marzo 2019: 
*"Torna la bufala delle cellule di feti abortiti nelle bibite"*

Com'è possibile che nei quotidiani nazionali non ci sia nulla riguardo queste dichiarazioni della Pepsi? Allora sarebbe fino in fondo come stai sostenendo, in Italia hanno messo a tacere ogni cosa su questa ed altre vicende. Ma le prove?

Sia ben chiaro che mica propongo il contraddittorio a te, ma alla notizia, appunto per capire se e quanto è vera.

Anche perchè (piccolo OT) se mi dici di schierarmi contro Pepsi, Coca Cola e simili, guarda sono esattamente in prima fila


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (12 Giugno 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Com'è possibile che nei quotidiani nazionali non ci sia nulla riguardo queste dichiarazioni della Pepsi? Allora sarebbe fino in fondo come stai sostenendo, in Italia hanno messo a tacere ogni cosa su questa ed altre vicende. Ma le prove?
> 
> Sia ben chiaro che mica propongo il contraddittorio a te, ma alla notizia, appunto per capire se e quanto è vera.
> 
> Anche perchè (piccolo OT) se mi dici di schierarmi contro Pepsi, Coca Cola e simili, guarda sono esattamente in prima fila



Per i quotidiani nazionali è più importante un incidente stradale che queste cose... 
Perchè non sono mica liberi di fare come vogliono, seguono tutti un'agenda dettata dall'alto, da multinazionali proprio come la Pepsi.

Devi cercare biotech Senomyx Inc., l'azienda che forniva gli aromi alla Pepsi. Smisero di fornirsi da loro in seguito allo scandalo.
Purtroppo è assai probabile che ci sia tanto marcio che non viene rivelato. Puoi immaginare cosa possa rischiare un semplice giornalista che minaccia di mandare all'aria simili colossi... tra l'altro, curiosamente, la Pepsi aveva anche dei sottomarini sovietici.


----------



## sunburn (12 Giugno 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


>


C'è anche il menù degustazione o è solo alla carta?


----------

